# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Незабываемые песни советского времени

## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BaEQPQ4lXyE   Поёт* Нина Ургант* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSVaFFdXBlk  Исполняет *Дмитрий Харатьян*  
Песня Булата Окуджавы  *Здесь птицы не поют,* 
Деревья не растут 
И только мы плечом к плечу 
Врастаем в землю тут. 
Горит и кружится планета, 
Над нашей Родиною дым. 
И значит нам нужна одна победа! 
Одна на всех, мы за ценой не постоим. 
Одна на всех, мы за ценой не постоим.  
Нас ждет огонь смертельный, 
И все ж бессилен он. 
Сомненья прочь, уходит в ночь отдельный 
Десятый наш десантный батальон, 
Десятый наш десантный батальон.  
Лишь только бой угас - 
Звучит другой приказ. 
И почтальон сойдет с ума 
Разыскивая нас. 
Взлетает красная ракета, 
Бьет пулемет неутомим. 
И значит нам нужна одна победа! 
Одна на всех, мы за ценой не постоим. 
Одна на всех, мы за ценой не постоим.  
Нас ждет огонь смертельный, 
И все ж бессилен он. 
Сомненья прочь, уходит в ночь отдельный 
Десятый наш десантный батальон, 
Десятый наш десантный батальон.  
От Курска и Орла 
Война нас довела 
До самых вражеских ворот, 
Такие, брат, дела.  
Когда-нибудь мы вспомним это 
И не поверится самим. 
А нынче нам нужна одна победа! 
Одна на всех, мы за ценой не постоим. 
Одна на всех, мы за ценой не постоим.  
Нас ждет огонь смертельный, 
И все ж бессилен он. 
Сомненья прочь, уходит в ночь отдельный 
Десятый наш десантный батальон, 
Десятый наш десантный батальон. 
------------------------------------------------------------ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YavR0okQG5w http://www.magomaev.info/new-audio/Musi ... Pobedi.mp3   *День Победы* 
Музыка - ДавидТухманов, слова - В.Харитонов 
Поёт *Муслим Магомаев*  *День Победы* как он был от нас далек
Как в костре потухшем таял уголек
Были версты обгорелые в пыли
Этот день мы приближали как могли 
Этот День Победы порохом пропах
Этот праздник с сединою на висках
Эта радость со слезами на глазах
День Победы День Победы
День Победы 
Дни и ночи у мартеновских печей
Не смыкала наша Родина очей
Дни и ночи битву трудную вели
Этот день мы приближали как могли 
Этот День Победы порохом пропах
Этот праздник с сединою на висках
Эта радость со слезами на глазах
День Победы День Победы
День Победы 
Здравствуй мама возвратились мы не все
Босиком бы пробежаться по росе
Пол-Европы прошагали пол-Земли
Этот день мы приближали как могли 
Этот День Победы порохом пропах
Этот праздник с сединою на висках
Эта радость со слезами на глазах
День Победы День Победы
День Победы
День Победы порохом пропах
Этот праздник с сединою на висках
Эта радость со слезами на глазах
День Победы День Победы
День Победы День Победы
-----------------------------------------------  *Священная Война*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yy8mxh0P63M http://bards.pp.ru/50let/01_Svyaschennaya_voina.mp3  
Mузыка - A. Aлександров, слова - В. Лебедев-Кумач  *Вставай, страна огромная*,            
Вставай на смертный бой              
С фашистской силой темною,           
С проклятою ордой.                    
Припев:                              
Пусть ярость благородная             
Вскипает, как волна, —               
Идет война народная,                 
Священная война!                      
Как два различных полюса,            
Во всем враждебны мы.                
За свет и мир мы боремся,            
Они — за царство тьмы.                
Припев.                               
Дадим отпор душителям                
Всех пламенных идей,                 
Насильникам, грабителям,             
Мучителям людей!                      
Припев.                               
Не смеют крылья черные               
Над Родиной летать,                  
Поля ее просторные                   
Не смеет враг топтать!                
Припев.                               
Гнилой фашистской нечисти            
Загоним пулу в лоб,                  
Отребью человечества                 
Сколотим крепкий гроб!                
Припев.                               
Пойдем ломить всей силою,            
Всем сердцем, всей душой             
За землю нашу милую,                 
За наш Союз большой!                  
Припев.                               
Встает страна огромная,              
Встает на смертный бой               
С фашистской силой темною,           
С проклятою ордой!                    
Припев.                              
------------------
Английский вариант песни             
в переводе Александра Артемова        
Get up, the giant country,           
Get up for mortal fight              
With German horde uncounted,         
With forces of the night              
Chorus:                              
Let noble anger of the soul          
Get boiled as a wave.                
The people’s war, the holy war.      
We’ll fight until the grave.          
Let's give repulse to oppressors  
Of all the ardent thoughts.          
To rapers and to murderers,          
Let's say the swear words.         
Chorus:                               
We will not let the darkened wings   
Fly over Motherland.                 
The native country spacious fields   
Are not for fiend's extend.        
Chorus:                               
For rotten fascist pack we've got
A bullet and a bomb.                 
The spawn of the planet Earth        
Must get into the tomb.     
-----------------------------------------  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDGLFLKa5o4 http://bards.pp.ru/50let/20_Temnaya_noch.mp3   *Тёмная ночь* 
Музыка: Н. Богословский Слова: В.Агатов 
Поёт Марк Бернес 
Тёмная ночь, только пули свистят по степи,                
Только ветер гудит в проводах, тускло звезды мерцают.     
В темную ночь ты, любимая, знаю, не спишь,                
И у детской кроватки тайком ты слезу утираешь.             
Как я люблю глубину твоих ласковых глаз,                  
Как я хочу к ним прижаться сейчас губами!                 
Темная ночь разделяет, любимая, нас,                      
И тревожная, черная степь пролегла между нами.             
Верю в тебя, в дорогую подругу мою,                       
Эта вера от пули меня темной ночью хранила...             
Радостно мне, я спокоен в смертельном бою,                
Знаю встретишь с любовью меня, что б со мной ни случилось. 
Смерть не страшна,с ней не раз мы встречались в степи.    
Вот и сейчас надо мною она кружится.                      
Ты меня ждешь и у детской кроватки не спишь,              
И поэтому знаю: со мной ничего не случится!      
----------------------------------  *В лесу прифронтовом*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufaZLiPKuTs http://bards.pp.ru/50let/03_V_lesu_prifrontovom.mp3  
Слова - Исаковский М., музыка - Блантер М. 
С берез неслышен, невесом
Слетает желтый лист.
Старинный вальс "Осенний сон"
Играет гармонист.
Вздыхают, жалуясь, басы,
И, словно в забытьи,
Сидят и слушают бойцы,
Товарищи мои. 
Под этот вальс весенним днем
Ходили мы на круг,
Под этот вальс в краю родном
Любили мы подруг.
Под этот вальс ловили мы
Очей любимых свет.
Под этот вальс грустили мы,
Когда подруги нет. 
И вот он снова прозвучал
В лесу прифронтовом,
И каждый слушал и молчал
О чем-то дорогом.
И каждый думал о своей,
Припомнив ту весну,
И каждый знал - дорога к ней
Ведет через войну. 
Пусть свет и радость прежних встреч
Нам светит в трудный час.
А коль придется в землю лечь,
Так это только раз!
Но пусть и смерть в огне, в дыму
Бойца не устрашит,
И что положено кому,
Пусть каждый совершит. 
Так что ж, друзья, коль наш черед,
Да будет сталь крепка!
Пусть наше сердце не замрет,
Не задрожит рука.
Настал черед, пришла пора,
Идем, друзья, вперед!
За все, чем жили мы вчера,
За все, что завтра ждет! 
С берез неслышен, невесом
Слетает желтый лист.
Старинный вальс "Осенний сон"
Играет гармонист.
Вздыхают, жалуясь, басы,
И, словно в забытьи,
Сидят и слушают бойцы,
Товарищи мои.
---------------------------------------------------------------- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3h9cmUqF0M http://bards.pp.ru/50let/05_Druzya_odnopolchane.mp3   *Где же вы теперь, друзья-однополчане?* 
Майскими короткими ночами,
Отгремев, закончились бои.
Где же вы теперь, друзья-однополчане,
Боевые спутники мои? 
Я хожу в хороший час заката
У сосновых новеньких ворот.
Может, к нам сюда знакомого солдата
Ветерок попутный занесет. 
Мы бы с ним припомнили, как жили,
Как теряли трудным верстам счет,
За победу мы б по полной осушили,
За друзей добавили б еще. 
Если ты случайно неженатый,
Ты, дружок, нисколько не тужи, -
Здесь у нас, в районе, песнями богатом,
Девушки уж больно хороши. 
Мы тебе колхозом дом построим,
Чтобы видно было по всему:
Здесь живет семья российского героя,
Грудью защищавшего страну. 
Майскими короткими ночами,
Отгремев, закончились бои.
Где же вы теперь, друзья-однополчане,
Боевые спутники мои?
----------------------------------------------------  http://bards.pp.ru/50let/08_Oi_tumany.mp3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOi_Iwxr9Rs   *Ой туманы мои растуманы...* 
Музыка: В. Захаров Слова: М. Исаковский 
Ой, туманы мои, растуманы!       
Ой, родные леса и луга!          
Уходили в поход партизаны,       
Уходили в поход на врага.         
На прощанье сказали герои:       
"Ожидайте хороших вестей!"
И по старой Смоленской дороге    
Повстречали незваных гостей.      
Повстречали, огнем угощали,      
Навсегда уложили в лесу          
За великие наши печали,          
За горючую нашу слезу.            
С той поры да по всей по округе  
Потеряли злодеи покой.           
День и ночь партизанские вьюги   
Над разбойной гудят головой.      
Не уйдет чужеземец незваный,     
Своего не увидит жилья!          
Он, туманы мои, растуманы!       
Ой, родная сторонка моя!         
------------------------------------------------------  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVl0JgcimoA http://bards.pp.ru/50let/09_Zavetnyi_kamen.mp3   *Заветный камень* 
Музыка: Борис Мокроусов Слова: А. Жаров 
Холодные волны вздымает лавиной            
Широкое Черное море.                       
Последний матрос Севастополь покинул,      
Уходит он, с волнами споря.                 
И грозный, соленый, бушующий вал           
О шлюпку волну за волной разбивал.         
В туманной дали                            
Не видно земли,                            
Ушли далеко корабли.                        
Друзья-моряки подобрали героя.             
Кипела волна штормовая.                    
Он камень сжимал посиневшей рукою          
И тихо сказал, умирая:                      
"Когда покидал я родимый утес,          
С собою кусочек гранита унес...            
Затем, чтоб вдали                          
От крымской земли                          
О ней мы забыть не могли.                   
Кто камень возьмет, тот пускай поклянется,
Что с честью носить его будет.             
Он первым в любимую бухту вернется         
И клятвы своей не забудет!                  
Тот камень заветный и ночью, и днем        
Матросское сердце сжигает огнем.           
Пусть свято хранит                         
Мой камень-гранит,                         
Он русскою кровью омыт".                 
Сквозь бури и штормы прошел этот камень,   
И стал он на место достойно.               
Знакомая чайка взмахнула крылами,          
И сердце забилось спокойно.                 
Взошел на утес черноморский матрос,        
Кто Родине новую славу принес,             
И в мирной дали                            
Идут корабли                               
Под солнцем родимой земли.   
------------------------------------------------- http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=14 http://bards.pp.ru/50let/10_Sinii_platochek.mp3  
Поёт *Клавдия Шульженко*  *Синий платочек* 
Слова: М. Максимов 
Синенький скромный платочек          
Падал с опущенных плеч.              
Ты говорила, что не забудешь         
Ласковых, радостных встреч.           
Порой ночной                         
Мы распрощались с тобой...           
Нет больше ночек! Где ты платочек,   
Милый, желанный, родной?              
Помню, как в памятный вечер          
Падал платочек твой с плеч,          
Как провожала и обещала              
Синий платочек сберечь.               
И пусть со мной                      
Нет сегодня любимой, родной,         
Знаю, с любовью ты к изголовью       
Прячешь платок голубой.               
Письма твои получая,                 
Слышу я голос живой.                 
И между строчек синий платочек       
Снова встает предо мной.              
И часто в бой                        
Провожает меня облик твой,           
Чувствую, рядом с любящим взглядом   
Ты постоянно со мной.                 
Сколько заветных платочков           
Носим в шинелях с собой!             
Нежные речи, девичьи плечи           
Помним в страде боевой.               
За них, родных,                      
Желанных, любимых таких,             
Строчит пулеметчик за синий платочек,
Что был на плечах дорогих.    
-----------------------------------------------------------  http://bards.pp.ru/50let/14_Ogonek.mp3  *Огонёк* 
На позиции девушка провожала бойца,
Темной ночью простилася на ступеньках крыльца.
И пока за туманами видеть мог паренек,
На окошке на девичьем все горел огонек. 
Парня встретила славная фронтовая семья,
Всюду были товарищи, всюду были друзья,
Но знакомую улицу позабыть он не мог:
"Где ж ты, девушка милая, где ж ты, мой огонек?" 
И подруга далекая парню весточку шлет;
Что любовь ее девичья никогда не умрет.
Все, что было загадано, в свой исполнится срок, -
Не погаснет без времени золотой огонек. 
И просторно и радостно на душе у бойца
От такого хорошего от ее письмеца.
И врага ненавистного крепче бьет паренек
За любимую Родину, за родной огонек.
-------------------------------------------------------  *Прощайте, скалистые горы*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e84dZ5iEx18 http://bards.pp.ru/50let/16_Proschaite_ ... e_gory.mp3  
Cлова - Букин Н., музыка - Жарковский Е. 
Прощайте, скалистые горы,
На подвиг Отчизна зовёт.
Мы вышли в открытое море
В суровый и дальний поход.
А волны и стонут и плачут
И плещут на борт корабля,
Растаял в далёком тумане Рыбачий -
Родимая наша земля.
Растаял в далёком тумане Рыбачий -
Родимая наша земля.
Корабль мой упрямо качает
Крутая морская волна,
Поднимет и снова бросает
В кипящую бездну она.
Обратно вернусь я не скоро,
Но хватит для битвы огня.
Я знаю, друзья,
Что не жить мне без моря,
Как море мертво без меня.
Я знаю, друзья,
Что не жить мне без моря,
Как море мертво без меня
Нелегкой походкой матросской
Иду я навстречу врагам,
А после с победой  геройской
К скалистым вернусь берегам.
Хоть волны и стонут и плачут
И плещут на борт корабля,
Но радостно встретит
Героев Рыбачий,
Родимая наша земля.
Но радостно встретит
Героев Рыбачий,
Родимая наша земля.
------------------------------  *Вечер на рейде*     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkPE8Kblxo0 http://bards.pp.ru/50let/17_Vecher_na_reide.mp3  
Споемте, друзья, ведь завтра в поход
Уйдем в предрассветный туман.
Споем веселей, пусть нам подпоет
Седой боевой капитан. 
Припев:
Прощай, любимый город!
Уходим завтра в море.
И ранней порой
Мелькнет за кормой
Знакомый платок голубой. 
А вечер опять хороший такой,
Что песен не петь нам нельзя.
О дружбе большой, о службе морской
Подтянем дружнее, друзья! 
Припев. 
На рейде большом легла тишина,
А море окутал туман.
И берег родной целует волна,
И тихо доносит баян: 
Припев.
-----------------------------------------------------  *Катюша*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1H13hmGUgZM http://bards.pp.ru/50let/19_Katusha.mp3  
Музыка: М.Блантера Слова: М.Исаковский 
Расцветали яблони и груши,        
Поплыли туманы над рекой.         
Выходила на берег Катюша,         
На высокий берег на крутой.        
Выходила, песню заводила          
Про степного, сизого орла,        
Про того, которого любила,        
Про того, чьи письма берегла.      
Он ты, песня, песенка девичья,    
Ты лети за ясным солнцем вслед.   
И бойцу на дальнем пограничье     
От Катюши передай привет.          
Пусть он вспомнит девушку простую,
Пусть услышит, как она поет,      
Пусть он землю бережет родную,    
А любовь Катюша сбережет.          
Расцветали яблони и груши,        
Поплыли туманы над рекой.         
Выходила на берег Катюша,         
На высокий берег на крутой.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXg5h_lzG_A  *На побывку едет*
Слова - Боков В.,  музыка  - Аверкин А. 
Поёт *Людмила Зыкина* 
Отчего у нас в поселке у девчат переполох
Кто их поднял спозаранок
Кто их так встревожить мог
На побывку едет молодой моряк
Грудь его в медалях, ленты в якорях 
За рекой над косогором встали девушки гурьбой
Здравствуй все сказали хором
Черноморский наш герой
Каждой руку жмет он и глядит в глаза
А одна смеется - целовать нельзя 
Полегоньку отдыхает у родителей в дому
Хором девушки вздыхают: мы не нравимся ему
Ни при чем наряды, ни при чем фасон
Ни в одну девчонку не влюбился он 
Ходит шутит он со всеми, откровенно говорит
Как проснусь тотчас же море
У меня в ушах шумит
Где под солнцем юга ширь безбрежная
Ждет меня подруга нежная
Где под солнцем юга ширь безбрежная
Ждет меня подруга нежная

----------


## Lampada

http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=levita12 
Заявление Советского правительства о нападении Германии от 22 июня. Юрий Левитан.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFoEpUHZ6jY http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1S0dvqb3vI http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NamyniS_DbE    *Журавлёнок* 
Music: E. Kolmanovskiy Lyrics: I. Shaferan 
Ушло тепло с полей, и стаю журавлей 
Ведет вожак в заморский край зеленый. 
Летит печально клин, и весел лишь один, 
Один какой-то журавленок несмышленый.  
Он рвется в облака, торопит вожака, 
Но говорит ему вожак сурово: 
«Пусть та земля теплей, а родина милей, 
Милей – запомни, журавленок, это слово.  
Запомни шум берез и тот крутой откос, 
Где мать тебя увидела летящим, 
Запомни навсегда, иначе никогда, 
Дружок, не станешь журавлем ты настоящим». 
У нас лежат снега, у нас гудит пурга, 
И голосов совсем не слышно птичьих, 
Но где-то там, вдали, курлычут журавли, 
Они о родине заснеженной курлычут.

----------


## Lampada

*Последний бой*  
Слова и музыка *М. Ножкина*  
Мы так давно, мы так давно не отдыхали.
Нам было просто не до отдыха с тобой.
Мы пол-Европы по-пластунски пропахали,
И завтра, завтра, наконец, последний бой. 
Припев:
Еще немного, еще чуть-чуть,
Последний бой — он трудный самый.
А я в Россию, домой хочу,
Я так давно не видел маму! 
Четвертый год нам нет житья от этих фрицев.
Четвертый год соленый пот и кровь рекой.
А мне б в девчоночку в хорошую влюбиться,
А мне б до Родины дотронуться рукой. 
Припев, 
Последний раз сойдемся завтра в рукопашной.
Последний раз России сможем послужить.
А за нее и помереть совсем не страшно,
Хоть каждый все-таки надеется дожить! 
Припев:
Еще немного, еще чуть-чуть,
Последний бой — он трудный самый.
А я в Россию, домой хочу,
Я так давно не видел маму!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4V0iElBS1A http://bards.pp.ru/50let/13_Pesenka_fro ... hofera.mp3 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=06 
Поёт *Марк Бернес*   *Песня фронтового шофёра* 
Через реки, горы и долины,
Сквозь пургу, огонь и чёрный дым,
Мы вели машины, объезжая мины,
По путям-дорогам фронтовым. 
Припев:
Эх, путь-дорожка фронтовая!
Не страшна нам бомбёжка любая. 
Помирать нам рановато –
Есть у нас ещё дома дела.
А помирать нам рановато –
Есть у нас ещё дома дела. 
Путь для нас к Берлину, между прочим,
Был, друзья, не лёгок и не скор.
Шли мы дни и ночи, трудно было очень,
Но баранку не бросал шофёр. 
Припев.
Может быть, отдельным штатским лицам,
Эта песня малость невдомёк.
Мы ж не позабудем, где мы жить ни будем,
Фронтовых изъезженных дорог. 
Припев:
Эх, путь-дорожка фронтовая!
Не страшна нам бомбёжка любая. 
Помирать нам рановато –
Есть у нас ещё дома дела.
А помирать нам рановато –
Есть у нас ещё дома дела.

----------


## Lampada

*Олег Анофриев*  *ПЕСНЯ О ДРУГЕ*  
Из кинофильма "Путь к причалу" 
Музыка А. Петрова
Слова Г. Поженяна 
Если радость на всех одна,
На всех и беда одна.
Море встает - за волной волна,
А за спиной – спина.
Здесь, у самой кромки бортов,
Друга прикроет друг.
Друг всегда уступить готов
Место в шлюпке и круг. 2 раза 
Друга не надо просить ни о чем,
С ним не страшна беда.
Друг мой – третье мое плечо –
Будет со мной всегда.
Ну, а случится, что он влюблен,
А я на его пути,
Уйду с дороги – таков закон:
Третий должен уйти. 2 раза

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgAWwT4eHxg  *Школьный вальс*  
Стихи Михаила Матусовского 
Давно, друзья веселые, 
Простились мы со школою, 
Но каждый год мы в свой приходим класс. 
В саду березки с кленами 
Встречают нас поклонами. 
И школьный вальс опять звучит для нас.  
Сюда мы ребятишками 
С пеналами и книжками 
Входили и садились по рядам, 
Здесь десять классов пройдено, 
И здесь мы слово "Родина" 
Впервые прочитали по складам.  
Под звуки вальса плавные 
Я вспомнил годы славные, 
Любимые и милые края, 
Тебя с седыми прядками 
Над нашими тетрадками, 
Учительница старая моя.  
Промчались зимы с веснами, 
Давно мы стали взрослыми, 
Но помним наши школьные деньки. 
Плывут морями грозными, 
Летят путями звездными 
Любимые твои ученики. 
Но где бы ни бывали мы, 
Тебя не забывали мы, 
Как мать не забывают сыновья.
Ты - юность моя вечная, 
Простая и сердечная, 
Учительница первая моя!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAiq2vx-Rs0  *Чёрное море моё* 
Сл. М. Матусовский
муз. О. Фельцман 
Тот, кто рожден был у моря, 
Тот полюбил навсегда
Белые мачты на рейде,
В дымке морской города,
Свет маяка над волною,
Южных ночей забытье,
Самое синее в мире
Черное море мое,
Черное море мое! 
Море в далекие годы
Пело мне песни, как мать, 
Море меня научило
Грозные бури встречать.
Дорог мне кубрик матросский - 
Скромное наше жилье,
Самое синее в мире
Черное море мое,
Черное море мое! 
Стонет волна шторомовая,
В дальние дали маня,
Так не ревнуй, дорогая,
К Черному морю меня.
Как ни трудна эта доля.
Мне не прожить без нее.
Самой синеев мире
Черное море мое,
Черное море мое!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=03  *Далеко-далеко...* 
Слова А. Чуркина
Музыка Г. Носова 
Далеко-далеко,
Где кочуют туманы,
Где от легкого ветра
Колышется рожь,
Ты в родимом краю
У степного кургана,
Обо мне вспоминая,
Как прежде, живешь.
От далекого друга
День и ночь непрестанно
Дорогой и желанной
Ты все весточки ждешь.
Небосвод над тобой
Опрокинулся синий,
Плещут быстрые реки,
Вздыхают моря.
Широко протянулась
Большая Россия —
Дорогая Отчизна
Твоя и моя.
О тебе светлоокой
Моей зорьке красивой,
На далекой границе
Вновь задумался  я.
Далеко-далеко,
За лесами седыми,
Я твой сон и покой
Всякий час берегу,
Чтоб звериной тропой
В край, навеки родимый,
Не пройти никогда
Никакому врагу.
В нашей жизни тревожной
Пограничной заставы
О тебе, мое сердце,
Я забыть не могу.

----------


## Lampada

*Любимые глаза*

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__HLrTuELnk   *Дорожная песня* 
Поёт *Сергей Лемешев*  
Сл. С.Васильева Муз. И.Дунаевского  
Лучами красит солнышко стальное полотно.
Без устали, без устали смотрю, смотрю в окно.
Леса, равнины русские, пригорки да кусты,
Платформы деревянные, железные мосты. 
Припев:
Любимая, знакомая, широкая, зеленая,
Земля родная - Родина! Привольное житье!
Эх, сколько мною езжено, эх, сколько мною видано,
Эх, сколько мною пройдено! И все вокруг - мое!
То фабрика кирпичная - высокая труба,
То хата побеленная, то в поле молотьба;
И все то сердцу дорого, и нету над рекой
Поселка или города, чтоб был тебе чужой. 
Припев. 
Уже роса за стеклами, уже видать луну,
А я стою, прикованный к вагонному окну.
Уже пора подсвечивать ночному фонарю,
А я гляжу на сумерки и тихо говорю: 
Припев:
Любимая, знакомая, широкая, зеленая,
Земля родная - Родина! Привольное житье!
Эх, сколько мною езжено, эх, сколько мною видано,
Эх, сколько мною пройдено! И все вокруг - мое!  
Вариант с фонограммы в исполнении С. Лемешева: 
Лучами красит солнышко стальное полотно.
А я гляжу без устали в вагонное окно -
Леса, равнины русские, пригорки да кусты,
Платформы деревянные, железные мосты. 
Припев:
Любимая, зеленая, знакомая, широкая,
Земля моя ты, Родина - привольное житье!
Эх, сколько мною езжено, эх, сколько мною пройдено,
Эх, сколько мною видано! И все вокруг - мое!
То фабрика кирпичная - высокая труба,
То хата побеленная, то в поле молотьба;
И все то сердцу дорого, и нет версты такой,
Поселка или города, чтоб был тебе чужой. 
Припев. 
Уже роса за стеклами, уже видать луну,
А я стою, прикованный к вагонному окну.
Уже пора посвечивать ночному фонарю,
А я гляжу на сумерки и тихо говорю: 
Припев:
Любимая, зеленая, знакомая, широкая,
Земля моя ты, Родина - привольное житье!
Эх, сколько мною езжено, эх, сколько мною пройдено,
Эх, сколько мною видано! И все теперь - мое! 
Вариант, присланный Сергеем Ромашенко: 
Змеится под колесами стальное полотно,
Без устали, без устали смотрю, смотрю в окно:
Поля, равнины русские, пригорки да кусты,
Платформы деревянные, железные мосты 
Припев: 
Любимая, знакомая, широкая, зеленая,
Земля родная - Родина, привольное житье!
Эх сколько мною видено, эх, сколько мною езжено,
Эх, сколько мною пройдено и все вокруг - мое!  
То фабрика кирпичная - высокая труба,
То хата побеленная, то в поле молотьба.
И все-то сердцу дорого, и нет версты такой,
Поселка или города, чтоб был тебе чужой. 
Припев.  
Уже роса за стеклами, уже видать луну,
А я стою прикованный к вагонному окну.
Уже пора посвечивать ночному фонарю,
А я гляжу на сумерки и тихо говорю: 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

*Пшеница золотая* 
Мне хорошо, колосья раздвигая,
Идти туда вечернею порой,
Стеной стоит пшеница золотая
По сторонам тропинки полевой. 
Всю ночь поют в пшенице перепелки
О том, что будет урожайный год,
Еще о том, что далеко в поселке
Моя любовь, моя судьба живёт. 
Мы вместе с ней учились в школе,
Пахать и сеять выезжали с ней.
И с той поры мое родное поле
Еще дороже стало мне, родней. 
И в час, когда на нашей стороною
Вдали заря вечерняя стоит,
Родное поле говорит со мною,
О самом лучшем в жизни говорит. 
И хорошо мне здесь остановиться
И глядя вдаль, подумать, помечтать
Шумит, шумит высокая пшеница,
И ей конца и края не видать.

----------


## Lampada

http://download.sovmusic.ru/m/buchenw.mp3  Бухенвальдский набат
Сл. А. Соболева, муз. В. Мурадели
Поёт Муслим Магомаев 
Люди мира, на минуту встаньте!
Слушайте, слушайте: гудит со всех сторон -
Это раздаётся в Бухенвальде
Колокольный звон, колокольный звон.
Это возродилась и окрепла
В медном гуле праведная кровь.
Это жертвы ожили из пепла
И восстали вновь, и восстали вновь.
И восстали, и восстали,
И восстали вновь!
И восстали, и восстали,
И восстали вновь! 
Сотни тысяч заживо сожжённых
Строятся, строятся в шеренги, к ряду ряд.
Интернациональные колонны
С нами говорят, с нами говорят.
Слышите громовые раскаты?
Это не гроза, не ураган, -
Это, вихрем атомным объятый,
Стонет океан, Тихий океан.
Это стонет, это стонет
Тихий океан.
Это стонет, это стонет
Тихий океан. 
Люди мира, на минуту встаньте!
Слушайте, слушайте: гудит со всех сторон -
Это раздаётся в Бухенвальде
Колокольный звон, колокольный звон.
Звон плывёт, плывёт над всей землёю,
И гудит взволнованно эфир:
Люди мира, будьте зорче вторе,
Берегите мир, берегите мир!
Берегите, берегите,
Берегите мир!
Берегите, берегите,
Берегите мир!

----------


## Lampada

*Гляжу в озёра синие* 
Поёт Тамара Синявская. 
Гляжу в озёра синие, 
    В полях ромашки рву, 
    Зову тебя Россиею, 
    Единственной зову. 
    Спроси-переспроси меня, 
    Милее нет земли, 
    Меня здесь русским именем 
    Когда-то нарекли.  
Красу твою не старили 
    Ни годы, ни беда, 
    Иванами да Марьями 
    Гордилась ты всегда. 
    Не все вернулись соколы - 
    Кто жив, а кто убит, 
    Но слава их высокая 
    Тебе принадлежит.  
Гляжу в озёра синие, 
    В полях ромашки рву, 
    Зову тебя Россиею, 
    Единственной зову. 
    Не знаю счастья большего, 
    Чем жить одной судьбой, 
    Грустить с тобой, земля моя, 
    И праздновать с тобой.

----------


## Lampada

*Куба - любовь моя* 
Музыка: А.Пахмутова  Слова: С. Гребенников и Н.Добронравов 
Поёт *Муслим Магомаев* 
Куба - любовь моя,                
Остров зари багровой.             
Песня летит над планетой звеня -  
Куба - любовь моя!                 
Слышишь чеканный шаг -            
Это идут барбудо;                 
Небо над ними как огненный стяг   
Слышишь чеканный шаг!              
Мужество знает цель!              
Стала легендой Куба,              
Вновь говорит вдохновенно Фидель -
Мужество знает цель!               
Родина или смерть! -              
Это бесстрашных клятва.           
Солнцу свободы над кубой гореть!  
Родина или смерть!                 
Куба - любовь моя,                
Остров зари багровой.             
Песня летит над планетой звеня -  
Куба - любовь моя!                 
1959

----------


## Lampada

У самовара я и моя Маша  
Слова и музыка Фанни Гордон (Фаины Квятковской) 
Ночка снежная,
А у меня на сердце лето,
Жёнка нежная,-
Пускай завидуют мне это.
Думы мои одне -
Побыть скорее с ней наедине.
Тёмна ночка
Покроет всё, не выдаст нас,
И будет точка. 
У самовара я и моя Маша,
А на дворе совсем уже темно.
Как в самоваре, так кипит кровь наша,
И месяц смотрит ласково в окно. 
Маша чай мне наливает,
А взор её так много обещает.
У самовара я и моя Маша,
Вприкуску чай пить будем до утра. 
Маша чай мне наливает,
А взор её так много обещает.
У самовара я и моя Маша,
Вприкуску чай пить будем до утра. 
У самовара я и моя Маша,
А на дворе совсем уже темно.
Как в самоваре, так кипит кровь наша,
И месяц смотрит ласково в окно. 
Маша чай мне наливает,
А взор её так много обещает.
У самовара я и моя Маша,
Вприкуску чай пить будем до утра.

----------


## Lampada

http://mp3.retroportal.ru/1/utomlennoe_solnce.mp3  Утомленное солнце
Hежно с морем прощалось,
В этот час ты призналась,
Что нет любви. 
Мне немного взгрустнулось
Без тоски, без печали.
В этот час прозвучали
 Слова твои. 
Расстаемся, я не стану злиться,
Виноваты в этом ты и я.
Утомленное солнце
 Hежно с морем прощалось,
В этот час ты призналась,
 Что нет любви.

----------


## Lampada

http://mp3.retroportal.ru/1/vinogradov.mp3  Счастье мое  
Счастье мое я нашел в нашей дружбе с тобой 
Всё для тебя и любовь и мечты 
Счастье мое это радость цветенья весной 
Всё это ты моя любимая все ты  
Счастье мое посмотри наша юность цветет 
Сколько любви и веселья вокруг 
Радость моя это молодость песни поет 
Мы с тобой неразлучны вдвоем 
Мой цветок мой друг  
Счастье мое посмотри наша юность цветет 
Сколько любви и веселья вокруг 
Радость моя это молодость песни поет 
Мы с тобой неразлучны вдвоем 
Мой цветок мой друг

----------


## Lampada

http://download.sovmusic.ru/m/obnimaya.mp3  *Обнимая небо*  
Слова Н. Добронравов 
Поёт Юрий Гуляев 
Обнимая небо крепкими руками, 
Летчик набирает высоту… 
Тот, кто прямо с детства дружит с небесами, 
Не предаст вовек свою первую мечту.  
ПРИПЕВ:  
Если б ты знала, 
Если б ты знала, 
Как тоскуют руки по штурвалу… 
Лишь одна у летчика мечта – 
Высота, высота! 
Самая высокая мечта – 
Высота, высота!  
Не штурвал, а небо крепкими руками 
Обойму движением одним… 
Ввысь летя ракетой, падая как камень, 
От машины в воздухе я неотделим.  
ПРИПЕВ:  
Обойму тебя я крепкими руками, 
О тебе я в небе тосковал… 
Я тебя осыплю звездными стихами – 
В небе для тебя одной я их собирал.  
ПРИПЕВ

----------


## Lampada

http://www.abcmodus.spb.ru/_site/music_a/Katusha.mp3 
Ещё одно исполнение Катюши.  Поёт Анастасия Яковлева.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.abcmodus.spb.ru/_site/music_ ... nache2.mp3

----------


## Lampada

http://feb-web.ru/feb/lermont/music/com ... gul-02.mp3 
Поёт Юрий Гуляев  *ОТЧЕГО*
М. Лермонтов 
Мне грустно, потому что я тебя люблю,
И знаю: молодость цветущую твою
Не пощадит молвы коварное гоненье.
За каждый светлый день иль сладкое мгновенье
Слезами и тоской заплатишь ты судьбе.
Мне грустно... потому что весело тебе.  
____________________________________________  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVz4X2jd4BQ http://kkre-25.narod.ru/gulyaev/jlr.mp3   *Я люблю тебя, Россия* 
М. Ножкин, Д. Тухманов 
Я люблю тебя, Россия,
Дорогая наша Русь.
Нерастраченная сила,
Неразгаданная грусть.
Ты размахом необъятна,
Нет ни в чём тебе конца.
Ты веками непонятна
Чужеземным мудрецам. 
Много раз тебя пытали,
Быть России иль не быть,
Много раз в тебе пытались
Душу русскую убить,
Но нельзя тебя, я знаю,
Ни сломить, ни запугать.
Ты мне - Родина родная,
Вольной волей дорога. 
Ты добром своим и лаской,
Ты душой своей сильна.
Неразгаданная сказка,
Синеокая страна.
Я б в берёзовые ситцы
Нарядил бы белый свет.
Я привык тобой гордиться,
Без тебя мне счастья нет

----------


## Lampada

http://feb-web.ru/feb/lermont/music/com ... gul-01.mp3
Поёт Юрий Гуляев 
Михаил Лермонтов    *Выхожу один я на дорогу*;
Сквозь туман кремнистый путь блестит;
Ночь тиха. Пустыня внемлет богу,
И звезда с звездою говорит. 
В небесах торжественно и чудно!
Спит земля в сияньи голубом...
Что же мне так больно и так трудно?
Жду ль чего? жалею ли о чём? 
Уж не жду от жизни ничего я,
И не жаль мне прошлого ничуть;
Я ищу свободы и покоя!
Я б хотел забыться и заснуть! 
Но не тем холодным сном могилы...
Я б желал навеки так заснуть,
Чтоб в груди дремали жизни силы,
Чтоб дыша вздымалась тихо грудь; 
Чтоб всю ночь, весь день мой слух лелея,
Про любовь мне сладкий голос пел,
Надо мной чтоб вечно зеленея,
Тёмный дуб склонялся и шумел.
1841

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MSb55oNn4M  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02  Поёт Марк Бернес  http://lifera.belcom.ru/diatlov/07.mp3 - Поёт Евгений Дятлов  http://mblanter.narod.ru/vs5.mp3 Поёт Михаил Пуговкин  
стихи М. Исаковского   *Враги сожгли родную хату*, 
Сгубили всю его семью. 
Куда ж теперь идти солдату, 
Кому нести печаль свою?  
Пошел солдат в глубоком горе 
На перекресток двух дорог, 
Нашел солдат в широком поле 
Травой заросший бугорок.  
Стоит солдат - и словно комья 
Застряли в горле у него. 
Сказал солдат: - Встречай, Прасковья, 
Героя - мужа своего.  
Готовь для гостя угощенье, 
Накрой в избе широкий стол - 
Свой день, свой праздник возвращенья 
К тебе я праздновать пришел.. .  
Никто солдату не ответил, 
Никто его не повстречал, 
И только теплый летний ветер 
Траву могильную качал.  
Вздохнул солдат, ремень поправил, 
Раскрыл мешок походный свой, 
Бутылку горькую поставил 
На серый камень гробовой:  
-Не осуждай меня, Прасковья, 
Что я пришел к тебе такой: 
Хотел я выпить за здоровье, 
А должен пить за упокой.  
Сойдутся вновь друзья, подружки, 
Но не сойтись вовеки нам... 
И пил солдат из медной кружки 
Вино с печалью пополам.  
Он пил - солдат, слуга народа, 
И с болью в сердце говорил: 
- Я шел к тебе четыре года, 
Я три державы покорил...  
Хмелел солдат, слеза катилась, 
Слеза несбывшихся надежд, 
И на груди его светилась 
Медаль за город Будапешт.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/product ... nreid=4000 
Солдатские песни.

----------


## Lampada

Хорошие русские песни поёт Надежда Кадышева.  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/product ... 8&genreid=

----------


## Lampada

*Костёр на снегу* 
В краю, где пурга свистит, где ветер и снег,
Вдруг может на полпути устать человек.
Начнёт отступать, начнёт ругать пургу,
Но друг разведёт костёр на снегу. 
Кто ночь раздвигал плечом у скал Ангары,
Тот знает они почём, такие костры,
Притихнет пурга и жизнь придёт в тайгу,
И друга спасёт костёр на снегу. 
Сейчас за окном цветы, и в мире тепло,
Но если заметишь ты, что мне тяжело,
Что я отступить могу, упасть могу,
Ты мне разведи костёр на снегу. 
Пускай не трещат дрова в ладонях огня,
Скажи мне, что я права, что ты за меня.
И будет назло беде плясать в пургу
Костёр на снегу, костёр на снегу.
И будет назло беде плясать в пургу
Костёр на снегу, костёр на снегу.

----------


## Lampada

*ПРОВОЖАЮТ ГАРМОНИСТА * 
Музыка Ю. Милютина
Слова Е. Долматовского 
Поёт Сергей Лемешев 
На деревне расставание поют –
Провожают гармониста в институт.
Хороводом ходят девушки вокруг:
«До свиданья, до свиданья, милый друг. 
Расскажи-ка, сколько лет тебя нам ждать,
Кем ты станешь, интересно нам узнать?»
Произносит он с достоинством в ответ:
«Принят я на инженерный факультет». 
Загрустили сразу девушки тогда:
«Это значит, не вернёшься ты сюда,
Инженером ты поступишь на завод
И забудешь наш весёлый хоровод». 
Что он скажет? Все притихли на момент.
«Не грустите, - отвечает им студент, -
Подождите, я закончу институт,
Инженеру много дела есть и тут». 
На деревне расставание поют –
Провожают гармониста в институт.
Хороводом ходят девушки вокруг:
«До свиданья, до свиданья, милый друг. 
1948

----------


## Lampada

http://ololo.fm/search/%D0%90%D1%80%...2%D0%BE%D0%BC#    *Это было летом, летом,*
Это было знойным летом.
на асфальте разогретом
перед входом в старый сад
Ждал я встречи под часами,
Как томились вы когда-то
Может быть, совсем недавно,
Может, сорок лет назад... 
Как приятно ожидание 
Предстоящего свидания, 
Только знал я, что любимая 
Тоже явится сюда, 
А вокруг меня прохожие 
Шли, на ангелов похожие, 
Улыбалось небо синее, 
Дивно пахла резеда. 
Но на час позднее срока
Все бродил я одиноко,
Обошлись со мной жестоко,
Уговор нарушив наш.
За минутой шла минута,
Милой нет, и почему-то
Изменился очень круто
Окружающий пейзаж: 
Надо мной от зноя сильного
Стало небо цвета пыльного,
Стала зелень клёнов чахлою
И корявою кора.
А вокруг меня прохожие,
Шли на дьяволов похожие,
И несло капустой квашенной
Из соседнего двора! 
Это было летом, летом,
Это было знойным летом.
На асфальте разогретом
У часов наискосок
Я бродил мрачнее тучи,
Вдруг услышал я певучий,
Нежный, чистый, серебристый,
Сердцу милый голосок:
- Я сгораю от смущения,
Я прошу у вас прощения,
Я вас долго ждать заставила...
- Что вы, это не беда! 
И опять вокруг прохожие,
Шли на ангелов похожие,
Улыбалось небо синее,
Дивно пахла резеда.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2V_Ehps1dxw    
Слова* Сергея Есенина*  *Не жалею, не зову, не плачу* 
   Все пройдёт, как с белых яблонь дым. 
   Увяданья золотом охваченный, 
   Я не буду больше молодым.  
   Ты теперь не так уж будешь биться, 
   сердце, тронутое холодком, 
   И страна березового ситца 
   Не заманит шляться босиком.  
   Дух бродяжий, ты все реже, реже 
   Расшевеливаешь пламень уст. 
   О, моя утраченная свежесть, 
   Буйство глаз и половодье чувств.  
   Я теперь скупее стал в желаньях 
   Жизнь моя, иль ты приснилась мне? 
   словно я весенней, гулкой ранью 
   Проскакал на розовом коне.  
   Не жалею, не зову, не плачу 
   Все пройдет, как с белых яблонь дым. 
   Увяданья золотом охваченный, 
   Я не буду больше молодым.

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=gjdeYCfE6M8  http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s1914 
Священная война
Музыка: А.Александров Слова: В.Лебедев-Кумач 1941 г.  
Вставай, страна огромная, 
Вставай на смертный бой 
С фашистской силой тёмною, 
С проклятою ордой. 
Припев:  
Пусть ярость благородная 
Вскипает, как волна, — 
Идет война народная, 
Священная война!  
Как два различных полюса, 
Во всем враждебны мы. 
За свет и мир мы боремся, 
Они — за царство тьмы.  
Припев.  
Дадим отпор душителям 
Всех пламенных идей, 
Насильникам, грабителям, 
Мучителям людей!  
Припев.  
Не смеют крылья черные 
Над Родиной летать, 
Поля ее просторные 
Не смеет враг топтать!  
Припев.  
Гнилой фашистской нечисти 
Загоним пулю в лоб, 
Отребью человечества 
Сколотим крепкий гроб!  
Припев.  
Пойдем ломить всей силою, 
Всем сердцем, всей душой 
За землю нашу милую, 
За наш Союз большой!  
Припев.  
Встает страна огромная, 
Встает на смертный бой 
С фашистской силой темною, 
С проклятою ордой! 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s1876  http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s1891  *Дождь на Неве* 
музыка В. Шеповалов, слова К. Григорьев и Б. Гершт 
Не изменяя веселой традиции
Дождиком встретил меня Ленинград.
Мокнут прохожие, мокнет милиция,
Мокнут которое лето подряд. 
Дождь по асфальту рекою струится,
Дождь на Фонтанке и дождь на Неве,
Вижу родные и мокрые лица,
Голубоглазые в большинстве,
Голубоглазые в большинстве. 
Что нам нехоженых троп испытания,
Мы закалились под этим дождем,
Мы ленинградцы с тобой по призванию,
Хоть не всегда в Ленинграде живем. 
Пять миллионов людей замечательных
И миллионы приветливых глаз,
Добрых, больших, озорных и мечтательных,
Мне повезло - я опять среди вас! 
Дождь по асфальту рекою струится,
Дождь на Фонтанке и дождь на Неве,
Вижу родные и добрые лица,
Голубоглазые в большинстве,
Голубоглазые в большинстве. 
Дождь по асфальту рекою струится,
Дождь на Фонтанке и дождь на Неве,
Вижу родные и добрые лица,
Голубоглазые в большинстве,
Голубоглазые в большинстве. 
Вижу родные и мокрые лица,
Голубоглазые в большинстве,
Голубоглазые в большинстве.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rS_Knwyy38   *Карелия * 
В разных краях 
Оставляем мы сердца частицу 
В памяти бережно, бережно, бережно встречи храня... 
Вот и теперь 
Мы никак не могли не влюбиться 
Как не любить 
Несравненные эти края  
Долго будет Карелия сниться 
Будут сниться с этих пор 
Остроконечных елей ресницы 
Над голубыми глазами озер  
Белая ночь 
Опустилась безмолвно на скалы 
Светится белая, белая, белая ночь напролет... 
И не понять 
То ли в озеро небо упало 
И не понять 
То ли озеро в небе плывет  
Долго будет Карелия сниться 
Будут сниться с этих пор 
Остроконечных елей ресницы 
Над голубыми глазами озер

----------


## Lampada

*ПЕСНЯ БОБЫЛЯ* 
Слова - Иван Никитин 
Ни кола, ни двора,
Зипун — весь пожиток...
Эх, живи — не тужи,
Умрёшь — не убыток! 
Богачу-дураку
И с казной не спится;
Бобыль гол как сокол,
Поёт-веселится. 
Он идёт да поёт,
Ветер подпевает;
Сторонись, богачи!
Беднота гуляет! 
Рожь стоит по бокам,
Отдает поклоны...
Эх, присвистни, бобыль!
Слушай, лес зеленый! 
Уж ты плачь ли, не плачь —
Слёз никто не видит,
Оробей, загорюй —
Курица обидит. 
Уж ты сыт ли, не сыт,—
В печаль не вдавайся;
Причешись, распахнись,
Шути-улыбайся! 
Поживем да умрём,—
Будет голь пригрета...
Разумей, кто умён,—
Песенка допета!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s1872  *Звёзды над тайгой*   
Хмурая тайга, 
Хмурая тайга, 
Скалы грозные да ветры с Ангары. 
Шли мы сквозь снега, 
Шли мы сквозь снега, 
Песней зажигали костры. 
Мы учились в суровые дни 
Песней зажигать костры. 
Шли за днями дни, 
Шли за днями дни, — 
Вот уж высится плотина над рекой. 
Новые огни, 
Новые огни 
Звёздами горят над тайгой. 
Мы с тобою, товарищ, зажгли 
Звёзды над глухой тайгой. 
Будут всё светлей, 
Будут всё светлей 
Звёзды, юностью зажжённые, гореть. 
Родине своей, 
Родине своей 
Можем мы в глаза посмотреть. 
Можем честно и смело, друзья, 
Родине в глаза смотреть.

----------


## Lampada

*Погоня*   
Слова - Рождественский Р.        Музыка - Френкель Я.  
     Усталость забыта,
     Колышется чад,
     И снова копыта,
     Как сердце, стучат. 
     Припев: 
     И нет нам  покоя,
     Гори, но живи!
     Погоня, погоня,
     Погоня, погоня
     в горячей крови. 
     Есть пули в нагане,
     И надо успеть
     Сразиться с врагами
     И песню допеть 
     Припев. 
     В удачу поверьте –
     И дела с концом.
     Да здравствует ветер,
     Который в лицо! 
     Припев.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s1864 
НА КУРГАНЕ  
Музыка А. Петрова
Слова Ю. Друниной 
Пахнет летом, пахнет мятой,
И над Волгой расстилается туман…
В час свиданий, в час заката
Приходи, мой дорогой, на курган.
Над курганом ураганом,
Все сметая, война пронеслась.
Здесь солдаты умирали,
Заслоняя сердцем нас. 
У подножья обелиска
В карауле молодые деревца…
Сядем рядом, сядем близко,
Так, чтоб слышать друг друга сердца.
Мне милее и дороже
Человека нигде не сыскать.
Разве может, нет, не может
Сердце здесь, на кургане, солгать!..

----------


## Lampada

http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=staling3  *Есть на Волге утёс...* 
Есть на Волге утёс, диким мохом оброс
Он с вершины до самого края.
И стоит сотни лет, только мохом одет,
Ни нужды, ни заботы не зная.
И стоит сотни лет, только мохом одет,
Ни нужды, ни заботы не зная.
Из людей лишь один на утёсе том был,
Лишь один до вершины добрался.
И утёс человека того не забыл,
И с тех пор его именем звался.
И поныне стоит тот утёс и хранит
Все заветные думы Степана,
И лишь с Волгой одной вспоминает порой
Удалое житьё атамана.
Удалое житьё
Атамана...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s1649  *Фронтовики, наденьте ордена!* 
Слова В. Сергеева, музыка О. Фельцмана  
Была война, но мы пришли живыми,
Чтоб новой жизни сеять семена.
Во имя павших и живых во имя,
Фронтовики, наденьте ордена! 
Мои друзья лежат и могилах братских,-
Нам не забыть родные имена...
Во имя вдов и матерей солдатских,
Фронтовики, наденьте ордена! 
Солдат в атаку шёл не за награду,
Но велика награды той цена...
Во имя чести воинской и правды,
Фронтовики, наденьте ордена! 
Чтоб не пылать земному шару снова,—
Солдатской крови пролито сполна...
Чтоб помнил враг урок войны суровый,
Фронтовики, наденьте ордена!

----------


## Lampada

[ https://youtu.be/PvLuEdtvmsU 
video=youtube;dlyTPOWmk6o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlyTPOWmk6o[/video]  
http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s1643 
Песня из экранизации повести Джеймса Олдриджа "Последний дюйм".  *Какое мне дело?* 
Слова Соболь М. Музыка Вайнберг М.  
Тяжелым басом звенит фугас
Ударил фонтан огня
А Боб Теннели пустился в пляс
Какое мне дело
До всех до вас?
А вам до меня? 
Трещит земля как пустой орех
Как щепка трещит броня
А Боба вновь разбирает смех
Какое мне дело
До вас до всех?
А вам до меня? 
Но пуля-дура вошла меж глаз
Ему на закате дня
Успел сказать он
И в этот раз
Какое мне дело до всех до вас?
А вам до меня? 
Простите солдатам последний грех,
И в памяти не храня,
Печальных не ставьте над нами вех.
Какое мне дело
До вас до всех?
А вам до меня?

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeGcSR7d694  http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=serdtsem  *Сердце, молчи*
(Александр Галич, К.Молчанов) 
 Сердце, молчи
 В снежной ночи...
 В поиск опасный
 Уходит разведка...
 С песней в пути 
 Легче идти,
 Только разведка
 В пути не поёт,
 Ты уж прости. 
Где-то сквозь снег -
Песни и смех...
Здесь лишь гудит
Новогодняя вьюга...
В мирном краю,
Тех, кто в бою
Вспомни и тихо
Пропой про себя
Песню мою.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s1543

----------


## Lampada

http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=dubina  *Дубинушка* 
Слова и музыка неизв. автора
Поёт Фёдор Шаляпин 
Много песен слыхал я в родной стороне,
В них про радость и горе мне пели,
Из тех песен одна в память врезалась мне, -
Это песня рабочей артели:
Эй, дубинушка, ухнем!
Эй, зелёная, сама пойдёт!
Подёрнем, подёрнем, да ухнем! 
Англичанин-мудрец, чтоб работе помочь,
Изобрёл за машиной машину,
А наш русский мужик коль работать невмочь,
Он затянет родную дубину:
Эй, дубинушка, ухнем!
Эй, зелёная, сама пойдёт!
Подёрнем, подёрнем, да ухнем! 
Но настала пора, и поднялся народ,
Разогнул он согбенную спину.
И, стряхнув с плеч долой тяжкий гнёт вековой,
На врагов своих поднял дубину!
Эй, дубинушка, ухнем!
Эй, зелёная, сама пойдёт!
Подёрнем, подёрнем, да ухнем! 
Так иди же вперёд, наш великий народ,
Позабудь своё горе-кручину,
И свободе святой гимном радостным пой
Дорогую, родную дубину:
Эй, дубинушка, ухнем!
Эй, зелёная, сама пойдёт!
Подёрнем, подёрнем, да ухнем!

----------


## Lampada

Как-то по проспекту 
Поёт Денис Жирнов 
Как-то по проспекту 
С Маней я гулял. 
Фонарик на проспекте 
Нам дорожку освещал. 
И чтобы было весело 
С Манею мне идти, 
В кабачок Печерского 
Решили мы зайти. 
Захожу в пивную, 
И не гляжу на пол.
Я бросаю бабки
Прямо и на стол. 
Спрашиваю "Маня, 
Что ты будешь пить?»
А она мне отвечает:
«Голова болить». 
«Не капай мне на мозги,
Что в тебе болить. 
Я же тебя спрашиваю,
Что ты будешь пить?
Пильзеньское пиво?
Самогон? Вино?
«Душистую фиалку»? 
Али ничего?» 
Выпили мы пива, 
А потом по сто. 
И заговорили 
Про это и про то.
А когда мне хмель 
В голову вступил, 
Я об нежных чуйствах 
К ней заговорил. 
Я грю "Дура, ты моя дура, 
Ну чего ты ждёшь? 
А лучше меня парня 
Право, Маня, не найдёшь. 
Али я не очень?
Али некрасив? 
Аль тебе не нравится 
Мой аккредитив? 
Ну, и чёрт с тобою, 
Плевал я на тебя! 
А я найду другую -
Люби сама себя. 
И кровь во мне взыграла,
И я ей всё сказал
Но после того случая
Я Маню не встречал.

----------


## Lampada

Фонарики 
Поёт Анна Стырова 
Когда фонарики качаются ночные,
Когда на улицу опасно выходить,
Я из пивной иду,
Я никого не жду,
Я никого уж не сумею полюбить. 
Мне дамы ноги целовали, как шальные,
Одной вдове помог пропить я отчий дом.
А мой нахальный смех
Всегда имел успех
И раскололась моя юность как орех. 
Менял я женщин, вы представьте, как перчатки.
Носил я фраки дорогие, пил коньяк.
За этот модный фрак
И за "Мартель"-коньяк
Определили мне судьи четвертак. 
Сижу на нарах, как король на именинах
И пайку черного мечтаю получить.
Сижу, смотрю в окно,
Теперь мне все равно,
Спешил я факел своей жизни потушить. 
Когда фонарики качаются ночные,
Когда на улицу опасно выходить,
Я из пивной иду,
Я никого не жду,
Я никого уж не сумею полюбить.

----------


## Lampada

Шарабан 
Поёт Татьяна Могучая 
Я гимназистка,
Седьмого классу,
Пью самогонку
Заместо квасу!
Ах, шарабан мои, американка!
А я девчонка, я хулиганка! 
Продам я юбку,
Продам колготки,
А мне бы квасу,
А лучше б водки!
Ах, шарабан мои, американка!
А я девчонка, я хулиганка! 
Порвались струны
Моей гитары,
Когда бежала
Из-под Самары!
Ах, шарабан мои, американка!
А я девчонка, я хулиганка! 
Прощайте, други!
Я уезжаю!
Кому должна я -
Я всем прощаю!
Ах, шарабан мои, американка!
А я девчонка, я шарлатанка!

----------


## Lampada

Дайте ходу пароходу 
Поёт Ирина Муравьёва 
Дайте ходу пароходу, 
Распускайте паруса, 
Дайте мальчику свободу 
За красивые глаза.  
Я сидела и грустила 
У открытого окна, 
И вся в ободранных лохмотьях 
Ко мне цыганка подошла.  
Подошла и просит ручку: 
- Дай мне ручку погадать, 
Всё, что есть и всё что будет 
Я смогу тебе сказать.  
У тебя на сердце рана - 
Ты любишь парня одного, 
Ты хочешь стать его женою, 
Но тебе не суждено.  
Он любит девушек красивых, 
Играет в карты, пьёт вино, 
Хоть ты пойдешь за ним в могилу 
Ему, бродяге, всё равно.  
И с той поры, и с той печали 
Пошла я в поле рвать букет, 
Я нарвала букет ромашек 
И начала на них гадать:  
- Любит - не любит! 
Ах, нет, не любит он меня! 
Цыганка правду мне сказала, 
Она словам своим верна!  
Прийдя домой, она схватила 
Лежащий ножик на столе, 
И в молодую кровь вонзила 
Ее не будет на земле...  
Сгорают свечи восковые, 
Гроб чёрным бархатом оббит, 
А перед гробом на коленях 
Мальчишка молодой стоит.  
Любит - не любит, 
Ах, нет, не любит он меня, 
Цыганка правду мне сказала, 
Она словам своим верна.  
Дайте ходу пароходу, 
Распускайте паруса, 
Дайте мальчику свободу 
За красивые глаза.

----------


## Leof

> _Thomas Moore (1779-1852)_  Those Evening Bells  
> Those ev'ning bells! Those ev'ning bells!
> How many a tale their music tells,
> Of youth and home and that sweet time,
> When last I heard their soothing chime.  
> Those joyous hours are pass'd away,
> And many a heart that then was gay,
> Within the tomb now darkly dwells
> And hears no more these evening bells.  
> ...

 
Стихотворение перевел поэт Иван Козлов (1779-1840) в 1828 году  Вечерний звон 
Вечерний звон, вечерний звон!
Как много дум наводит он
О юных днях в краю родном,
Где я любил, где отчий дом,
И как я, с ним навек простясь,
Там слушал звон в последний раз! 
Уже не зреть мне светлых дней
Весны обманчивой моей!
И сколько нет теперь в живых
Тогда веселых, молодых!
И крепок их могильный сон;
Не слышен им вечерний звон. 
Лежать и мне в земле сырой!
Напев унывный надо мной
В долине ветер разнесет;
Другой певец по ней пройдет,
И уж не я, а будет он
В раздумье петь вечерний звон!

----------


## Lampada

Вечерний звон

----------


## Lampada

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAQAqBYZkI8   Берёзовый сок*В.Баснер - М.Матусовский  
Лишь только подснежник распустится в срок,
Лишь только приблизятся первые грозы. 
На белых стволах появляется сок, 
То плачут берёзы, то плачут берёзы.  
Как часто пьянея от светлого дня 
Я брёл наугад по весенним протокам. 
И родина щедро поила меня 
Берёзовым соком, берёзовым соком. 
Священную память храня обо всем, 
Мы помним холмы и проселки родные.
Мы трудную службу сегодня несём 
Вдали от России, вдали от России.  
Где эти туманы родной стороны 
И ветки берёз, что над заводью гнутся. 
Туда мы с тобой непременно должны, 
Однажды вернуться, однажды вернуться.  
Открой нам Отчизна просторы свои, 
Заветные чащи открой ненароком, 
И так же как в детстве, меня напои, 
Берёзовым соком, берёзовым соком

----------


## Lampada

На всю оставшуюся жизнь 
Слова  -  Вахнюк Б. Фоменко П.         Музыка -  Баснер В.  
     Сестpа, ты помнишь как из боя
        Меня ты вынесла в санбат
       Oстались живы мы с тобою
         В тот pаз, товаpищ мой и бpат
       Hа всю оставшуюся жизнь
            Hам хватит подвигов и славы
           Победы над вpагом кpовавым
           Hа всю оставшуюся жизнь
           Hа всю оставшуюся жизнь 
     Гоpели Днепp, Hева и Волга
     Гоpели небо и поля...
     Одна беда, одна тpевога
     Одна судьба, одна земля
       Hа всю оставшуюся жизнь
       Hам хватит гоpя и печали,
       Где те, кого мы потеpяли
       Hа всю оставшуюся жизнь 
     Сестpа и бpат...Взаимной веpой
     Мы были сильными вдвойне
     Мы шли к любви и милосеpдью
     В немилосеpдной той войне
     Hа всю оставшуюся жизнь
       Запомним бpатство фpонтовое
       Как завещание святое
       Hа всю оставшуюся жизнь...
       Hа всю оставшуюся жизнь

----------


## Lampada

*Где-то далеко* (Песня из к/ф "17 мгновений весны")
Музыка: М. Таривердиев Слова: Р. Рождественский   *Я прошу: хоть ненадолго,* 
Грусть моя, ты покинь меня,                 
Облаком, сизым облаком                      
Ты полети к родному дому,                   
Отсюда к родному дому.                       
Берег мой, покажись вдали,                  
Краешком, тонкой линией,                    
Берег мой, берег ласковый,                  
Ах до тебя, родной, доплыть бы,             
Доплыть бы хотя б когда-нибудь.              
Где-то далеко, где-то далеко                
Идут грибные дожди.                         
Прямо у реки в маленьком саду               
Созрели вишни, наклонясь до земли.          
Где-то далеко в памяти моей                 
Сейчас, как в детстве тепло,                
Хоть память укрыта такими большими снегами. 
Ты, гроза, напои меня,                       
Допьяна, да не досмерти.                    
Вот опять, как в последний раз,             
Я все гляжу куда-то в небо,                 
Как будто ищу ответа...                      
Я прошу: хоть ненадолго,                    
Грусть моя, ты покинь меня,                 
Облаком, сизым облаком                      
Ты полети к родному дому,                   
Отсюда к родному дому.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=magellan  
Живут Магелланы в России 
Музыка: Ян Френкель Слова: Мих.Танич
Поёт Юрий Гуляев 
По Выборгской или по Пресне    
Шагает со смены ночной         
Товарищ из будущей песни,      
Неназванный миру герой.         
Припев:                        
Живут Магелланы в России       
И время торопят вперёд.        
Фамилии наши, простые, простые
Весь мир по слогам узнаёт.      
Когда канониру "Авроры"      
Лицо опалило огнём,            
Он вовсе не думал, что скоро  
Романы напишут о нём.           
Припев.                         
В какую-то просто субботу,     
Неведомый житель страны        
Уйдет, как всегда, на работу   
И просто вернётся с Луны.       
Припев. (2 раза)

----------


## Lampada

http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=zhuravl2 
Журавли 
Музыка: Ян Френкель Слова: Р.Гамзатов (русский текст: Н. Гребнев)  
Мне кажется порою, что солдаты,         
С кровавых не пришедшие полей,          
Не в землю эту полегли когда-то,        
А превратились в белых журавлей.         
Они до сей поры с времён тех давних     
Летят и подают нам голоса.              
Не потому ль так часто и печально       
Мы замолкаем, глядя в небеса?            
Летит, летит по небу клин усталый -     
Летит в тумане на исходе дня,           
И в том строю есть промежуток малый -  
Быть может, это место для меня!          
Настанет день, и с журавлиной стаей     
Я поплыву в такой же сизой мгле,        
Из-под небес по-птичьи окликая          
Всех вас, кого оставил на земле.        
(Исполнителем опущены:                    
Сегодня, предвечернею порою,            
Я вижу, как в тумане журавли            
Летят своим определённым строем,        
Как по полям людьми они брели.        
Они летят, свершают путь свой длинный  
И выкликают чьи-то имена.               
Не потому ли с кличем журавлиным        
От века речь аварская сходна?)

----------


## Lampada

Сахалин 
Ну что тебе сказать про Сахалин?
На острове нормальная погода.
Прибой мою тельняшку просолил
И я живу у самого восхода. 
А почта с пересадками летит с материка
До самой дальней гавани Союза,
Где я швыряю камушки с крутого бережка
Далёкого пролива Лаперуза.  
Над Сахалином низко облака,
И я встаю над сопкой спозаранку,
Показываю солнце рыбакам
И шлю его к тебе на Якиманку.  
Припев.  
В краю, где спорят волны и ветра,
Живут немногословные мужчины,
И острова, как будто сейнера,
В Россию возвращаются с путины.  
Припев.  
Ну что тебе сказать про Сахалин?
На острове нормальная погода.
Прибой мою тельняшку просолил
И я живу у самого восхода.

----------


## Lampada

История любви
Поёт Ренат Ибрагимов

----------


## Lampada

Жди меня 
Песня на стихи Константина Симонова
Поёт Юрий Гуляев 
Жди меня, и я вернусь.
Только очень жди,
Жди, когда наводят грусть
Жёлтые дожди,
Жди, когда снега метут,
Жди, когда жара,
Жди, когда других не ждут,
Позабыв вчера.
Жди, когда из дальних мест
Писем не придет,
Жди, когда уж надоест
Всем, кто вместе ждет. 
Жди меня, и я вернусь,
Не желай добра
Всем, кто знает наизусть,
Что забыть пора.
Пусть поверят сын и мать
В то, что нет меня,
Пусть друзья устанут ждать,
Сядут у огня,
Выпьют горькое вино
На помин души...
Жди. И с ними заодно
Выпить не спеши. 
Жди меня, и я вернусь,
Всем смертям назло.
Кто не ждал меня, тот пусть
Скажет: - Повезло.
Не понять, не ждавшим им,
Как среди огня
Ожиданием своим
Ты спасла меня.
Как я выжил, будем знать
Только мы с тобой,-
Просто ты умела ждать,
Как никто другой.

----------


## Lampada

Пусть дни проходят 
Поёт Майя Кристалинская 
Мы с тобой не первый год встречаем,
Много весен улыбалось нам,
Если грустно – вместе мы скучаем,
Радость тоже делим пополам.
Ничего, что ты пришел усталый,
Что на лбу морщинка залегла, –
Я тебя, родной мой, ожидала,
Столько слов хороших сберегла… 
ПРИПЕВ:
Пусть дни проходят,
спешит за годом год, –
Когда минутка грустная придет,
Я обниму тебя, в глаза твои взгляну,
Спрошу: ты помнишь первую весну,
Наш первый вечер и обрыв к реке
И чью-то песню где-то вдалеке?
Мы нежность ночи той
с годами не сожгли,
Мы эту песню в сердце сберегли.
И тебя по-прежнему люблю я,
Так люблю, что ты не знаешь сам.
Я тебя немножечко ревную
К совещаньям, книгам и друзьям.
Ты такой, как был, неутомимый,
Лишь виски оделись сединой,
И гордишься ты своей любимой,
Ты гордишься сыном и женой.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_asx.asp?sku=10236 
Поёт Людмила Гурченко

----------


## Lampada

Воспоминания об эскадрильи Нормандия-Неман 
Поёт Марк Бернес 
Я волнуюсь, заслышав
Французскую речь,
Вспоминаю далёкие годы.
Я с французом дружил,
Не забыть наших встреч
Там, где Неман несёт свои воды.
Там французские лётчики
В дождь и в туман
По врагу наносили удары,
А советские парни
В рядах партизан
Воевали в долине Луары. 
В небесах мы летали одних,
Мы теряли друзей боевых,
Ну, а тем, кому выпало жить,
Надо помнить о них и дружить.
Ля-ля-ля-ля
Ля-ля-ля
Ля-ля-ля-ля
Ля-ля-ля
Ну, а тем, кому выпало жить,
Надо помнить о них и дружить. 
Что ты делаешь нынче,
Французский собрат,
Где ты ходишь теперь,
Где летаешь?
Не тебя ль окликал я -
«Бонжур, камарад»
Отвечал ты мне -
«Здравствуй, товарищ!»
Мы из фляги одной
Согревались зимой,
Охраняли друг друга в полёте,
А потом ты в Париж
Возвратился домой
На подаренном мной самолёте. 
В небесах мы летали одних,
Мы теряли друзей боевых,
Ну, а тем, кому выпало жить,
Надо помнить о них и дружить.
Ля-ля-ля-ля
Ля-ля-ля
Ля-ля-ля-ля
Ля-ля-ля
Ну, а тем, кому выпало жить,
Надо помнить о них и дружить.
Я приеду в Париж,
Все дома обойду,
Под землёю весь город объеду,
Из «Нормандии» лётчика
Там я найду,
Мы продолжим былую беседу.
Мы за правое дело
Дрались, камарад,
Нам война ненавистна иная.
Не поддайся обману,
Французский собрат,
Верность клятве своей сохраняя. 
В небесах мы летали одних,
Мы теряли друзей боевых,
Ну, а тем, кому выпало жить,
Надо помнить о них и дружить.
Ля-ля-ля-ля
Ля-ля-ля
Ля-ля-ля-ля
Ля-ля-ля
Ну, а тем, кому выпало жить,
Надо помнить о них и дружить.

----------


## Lampada

Хотят ли русские войны 
Слова - Евтушенко Е., музыка - Колмановский Э.
Поёт Марк Бернес 
Хотят ли русские войны?
Спросите вы у тишины,
Над ширью пашен и полей,
И у берёз, и тополей,
Спросите вы у тех солдат,
Что под берёзами лежат,
И вам ответят их сыны
Хотят ли русские, хотят ли русские,
Хотят ли русские войны. 
Не только за свою страну
Солдаты гибли в ту войну,
А чтобы люди всей земли
Спокойно ночью спать могли.
Спросите тех, кто воевал,
Кто вас на Эльбе обнимал,
Мы этой памяти верны.
Хотят ли русские, хотят ли русские
Хотят ли русские войны? 
Да, мы умеем воевать,
Но не хотим, чтобы опять
Солдаты падали в бою
На землю горькую свою.
Спросите вы у матерей,
Спросите у жены моей,
И вы тогда понять должны
Хотят ли русские, хотят ли русские
Хотят ли русские войны. 
Поймёт и докер, и рыбак,
Поймёт рабочий и батрак,
Поймёт народ любой страны
Хотят ли русские, хотят ли русские,
Хотят ли русские войны.
Хотят ли русские, хотят ли русские,
Хотят ли русские войны.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fzl6eMBBCno 
Когда простым и нежным взором
Ласкаешь ты меня, мой друг,
Необычайным, цветным узором
Земля и небо вспыхивают вдруг. 
Веселья час и боль разлуки
Хочу делить с тобой всегда.
Давай пожмём друг другу руки
И в дальний путь на долгие года. 
Мы так близки, что слов не нужно,
Чтоб повторять друг другу вновь,
Что наша нежность и наша дружба
Сильнее страсти, больше чем любовь. 
Веселья час придёт к нам снова
Вернёшься ты и вот тогда,
Тогда дадим друг другу слово,
Что будем вместе, вместе навсегда. 
Веселья час и боль разлуки
Хочу делить с тобой всегда.
Давай пожмём друг другу руки
И в дальний путь на долгие года.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.leonid-bykov.ru/film/soundtrack-zajchik.mp3  
ПЕСНЯ ИЗ КИНОФИЛЬМА "ЗАЙЧИК"
Поёт *Леонид Быков*
Слова - Ким Рыжов или Лев Куклин (не выяснено), 
Музыка - Андрей Петров 
Гаснут на песке
Волны без следа,
Ветер без следа улетает...
Разве человек
Может навсегда
Так уйти, как облако тает? 
Как слетает осенняя листва?
Как уходят ненужные слова?
Если ты человек так бесследно уйдёшь,
Для чего ты живёшь? 
Даже с ночью день
Встретиться спешит,
Дарит ей зарю на рассвете...
Разве человек
Может жизнь прожить
Никому не нужным на свете? 
Если в сердце другом зажечь не смог
Ни мечты, ни надежд, ни тревог,
Если ты человек так бесследно уйдёшь,
Для чего ты живёшь?
Если ты человек так бесследно уйдёшь
Для чего ты живёшь?

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=cW8jXxnBsDc 
Смуглянка 
Как-то летом на рассвете
Заглянул в соседний сад,
Там смуглянка-молдаванка
Собирает виноград.
Я краснею, я бледнею,
Захотелось вдруг сказать:
"Станем над рекою
Зорьки летние встречать". 
Припев:
Раскудрявый клен зелёный, лист резной,
Я влюблённый и смущённый пред тобой,
Клён зелёный, да клён кудрявый,
Да раскудрявый, резной! 
А смуглянка-молдаванка
Отвечала парню в лад:
"Партизанский молдаванский
Собираем мы отряд.
Нынче рано партизаны
Дом покинули родной,—
Ждет тебя дорога
К партизанам в лес густой". 
Припев:
Раскудрявый клён зелёный, лист резной,
Здесь у клёна мы расстанемся с тобой!
Клён зелёный, да клён кудрявый,
Да раскудрявый, резной! 
И смуглянка-молдаванка
По тропинке в лес ушла.
В том обиду я увидел,
Что с собой не позвала.
О смуглянке-молдаванке
Часто думал по ночам...
Вдруг свою смуглянку
Я в отряде повстречал! 
Припев:
Раскудрявый клён зелёный, лист резной,
Здравствуй, парень, мой хороший, мой
Клён зелёный, да клён кудрявый,
Да раскудрявый. резной!

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=PJZiGsI7k3M  *В путь* 
Автор слов - Дудин М., композитор - Соловьев-Седой В.  
Путь далёк у нас с тобою
Веселей, солдат, гляди
Вьётся вьется
Знамя полковое
Командиры - впереди 
Солдаты в путь в путь в путь
А для тебя, родная
Есть почта полевая
Прощай труба зовет
Солдаты в поход 
Каждый воин - парень бравый
Смотрит соколом в строю
Породни... роднились мы со славой
Славу добыли в бою 
Солдаты в путь в путь в путь
А для тебя родная
Есть почта полевая
Прощай труба зовет
Солдаты в поход 
Пусть враги запомнят это -
Не грозим а говорим
Мы прошли прошли с тобой полсвета
Если надо - повторим 
Солдаты в путь в путь в путь
А для тебя родная
Есть почта полевая
Прощай труба зовет
Солдаты в поход 
Путь далек у нас с тобою
Веселей солдат гляди
Вьется вьется
Знамя полковое
Командиры - впереди 
Солдаты в путь в путь в путь
А для тебя родная
Есть почта полевая
Прощай труба зовет
Солдаты в поход
В путь в путь в путь
А для тебя родная
Есть почта полевая
Прощай труба зовет
Солдаты в поход

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=s0CQB_tGn08  *День Победы* 
Музыка Давида Тухманова   Слова Владимира Харитонова 
День Победы, как он был 
от нас далек,
Как в костре потухшем таял уголек...
Были версты, обнаженные в пыли, -
Этот день мы приближали, 
как могли. 
Припев:
Этот День Победы -
Порохом пропах,
Это праздник -
С сединою на висках.
Это радость -
Со слезами на глазах, -
День Победы!
День Победы!
День Победы! 
Дни и ночи у мартеновских печей
Не смыкала наша Родина очей...
Дни и ночи битву трудную вели, -
Этот день мы приближали,
как могли. 
Припев. 
Здравствуй, мама, возвратились
мы не все...
Босиком бы пробежаться по росе...
Пол-Европы прошагали, полземли, -
Этот день мы приближали,
как могли. 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

http://nostalgie.504.com1.ru:8058/WWW/m ... jskaia.mp3 
Москва майская 
Солист Юрий Гуляев 
Утро красит нежным светом
Стены древнего Кремля
Просыпается с рассветом
Вся советская земля
Холодок бежит за ворот
Шум на улицах сильней
С добрым утром, милый город
Сердце Родины моей 
Кипучая
Могучая
Никем не победимая
Страна моя
Москва моя
Ты - самая любимая 
Разгорелся день весёлый
Морем улицы шумят
Из открытых окон школы
Слышны крики октябрят
Май течет рекой нарядной
По широкой мостовой
Льётся песней необъятной
Над красавицей Москвой 
Кипучая
Могучая
Никем не победимая
Страна моя
Москва моя
Ты - самая любимая 
День уходит, и прохлада
Освежает и бодрит
Отдохнувши от парада
Город праздничный гудит
Вот когда встречаться парам
Говорлива и жива
По садам и по бульварам
Растекается Москва 
Кипучая
Могучая
Никем не победимая
Страна моя
Москва моя
Ты - самая любимая 
Стала ночь на день похожей
Море света над толпой
Эй, товарищ, эй, прохожий
С нами вместе песню пой
Погляди - поет и пляшет
Вся Советская страна
Нет тебя милей и краше
Наша красная весна 
Кипучая
Могучая
Никем не победимая
Страна моя
Москва моя
Ты - самая любимая 
Голубой рассвет глядится
В тишину москвы-реки
И поют ночные птицы -
Паровозные гудки
Бьют часы кремлёвской башни
Гаснут звезды, тает день
До свиданья, день вчерашний
Здравствуй, новый светлый день 
Кипучая
Могучая
Никем не победимая
Страна моя
Москва моя
Ты - самая любимая

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fpox0nzuoZo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRKcucGHmZM http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02   *С чего начинается Родина?*  
Поёт *Марк Бернес* 
слова М. Матусовского, музыка В. Баснера
(из кинофильма "Щит и меч") 
С чего начинается Родина?
С картинки в твоём букваре,
С хороших и верных товарищей,
Живущих в соседнем дворе.
А может, она начинается
С той песни, что пела нам мать,
С того, что в любых испытаниях
У нас никому не отнять. 
С чего начинается Родина?
С заветной скамьи у ворот,
С той самой берёзки, что во поле,
Под ветром склоняясь, растёт.
А может, она начинается
С весенней запевки скворца
И с этой дороги просёлочной,
Которой не видно конца. 
С чего начинается Родина?
С окошек, горящих вдали,
Со старой отцовской будёновки,
Что где-то в шкафу мы нашли.
А может, она начинается
Со стука вагонных колёс
И с клятвы, которую в юности
Ты ей в своём сердце принёс. 
С чего начинается Родина?..

----------


## Lampada

"Старые песни о главном — это хорошо. Но главное, чтобы нынешние исполнители не фальшивили. Речь в данном случае идёт не о мелодии, а о словах. 
Создается впечатление, что сегодняшние певцы не утруждают себя даже беглым знакомством со стихотворным оригиналом. Песни ведь известные, считают они. Зачем еще слова разучивать? А зря. Потому как ошибочки выходят не только стилистические, но и смысловые. 
Примеров масса. Помните шлягер «Там, где клён шумит»? У этой песни, кстати, интересная история. Она из поэтического сборника Леонтия Шишко «Рябиновая осень», вышедшего в 1960 году. Впервые ее спела Людмила Зыкина, но популярным «Клен» стал, когда его, уже на другую музыку — Юрия Акулова, исполнил вокально-инструментальный ансамбль «Синяя птица». Так вот, есть там такие слова: «Гонит осень в даль журавлей косяк». А сегодня Владимир Маркин почему-то поёт: «Гонит ветер в даль журавлей косяк». Конечно «осень гонит журавлей» — не Бог весть какой хороший образ. Но все-таки согласитесь: «ветер» гораздо хуже. Тем более что дальше в оригинале идет такой текст: «Четырём ветрам грусть-печаль раздам». Автор стихов не допустил бы тавтологии. 
Возьмем другую песню — из знаменитого кинофильма «Весна на Заречной улице». Всем запомнилась она в непревзойденном исполнении Николая Рыбникова. А сейчас по радио крутят римейк Бориса Гребенщикова. «По этой улице подростком гонял по крышам голубей», — проникновенно завывает «БГ». Но у Алексея Фатьянова — «на этой улице»! И Рыбников, разумеется, так поёт. А Гребенщиков будто указывает адрес в канцелярско-деловом стиле. 
Конечно, иной читатель воскликнет: «Всё это мелочи!» Поют, мол, все по-разному, ошибаются в местоимениях, предлогах. Что здесь такого! Ведь песня от этого не страдает. 
Не скажите. Вот как, допустим, невольно переиначили текст Андрей Макаревич и тот же Гребенщиков. Они на два голоса разложили музыкальный шедевр «Лейся, песня, на просторе». Андрей Вадимович с Борисом Борисовичем решили, что посылает их страна «штурмовать далёко море». Но в песне-то на слова Андрея Апсолона (музыка Венедикта Пушкова) Леонид Утесов пел: «Штормовать в далёко море посылает нас страна». Какой красивый, неизбитый глагол — «штормовать»! В академическом Словаре русского языка читаем толкование: «Претерпевать, выдерживать шторм». Вот зачем посылала страна «семеро смелых» (по названию фильма), или «молодых капитанов» (как поется в песне). Великий смысл! Море нельзя взять штурмом, да и не нужно — бессмысленно бороться с природой. В море можно только выжить, воюя со стихией, выдержать шторм, штормовать! 
Песня в исполнении Макаревича и Гребенщикова потеряла многое. Жаль, что они не сумели бережно отнестись к известному тексту. Жаль, что нынешнее поколение так и не узнает, что в море можно штормовать."  
Источник: "РГ", Александр Ерастов.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01 
Группа Поющие гитары  *Синий иней* 
Синий синий иней лёг на провода
В небе тёмно-синем синяя звезда 
Только в небе, в небе тёмно-синем. 
Синий поезд мчится ночью голубой
Не за синей птицей, еду за тобой 
За тобою, как за синей птицей 
Ищу я лишь её, мечту мою
И лишь она одна мне нужна
Ты, ветер, знаешь всё, ты скажешь где
Она, она, где она 
И снега несутся синие назад
Только б окунуться в синие глаза 
Лишь в твои глаза мне окунуться. 
Ищу я лишь её, мечту мою
И лишь она одна мне нужна
Ты, ветер, знаешь всё. ты скажешь где
Она, она, где она 
Пусть не вечен иней, пусть сойдут снега
Над рекою синей встретимся тогда
Над рекою встретимся мы синей. 
Облака качнутся, поплывут назад
Только б окунуться в синие глаза 
Лишь в твои глаза мне окунуться.  
Синий синий иней лег на провода
В небе темно-синем синяя звезда 
Только в небе в небе темно-синем

----------


## gRomoZeka

Было бы интересно, если бы возле каждой песни можно было бы увидеть год ее появления и пару слов о том, как она стала популярной (появилась в каком-то кинофильме, например).

----------


## Lampada

> Было бы интересно, если бы возле каждой песни можно было бы увидеть год ее появления и пару слов о том, как она стала популярной (появилась в каком-то кинофильме, например).

 Да, было бы интересно.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVlTWP6Z0aE 
Автор текста: Юшин И. 
Композитор: Шаинский В.   *Травы, травы*  
Месяц свои блёстки по лугам рассыпал
Стройные березки, стройные березки
Что-то шепчут липам
Стройные березки стройные березки
Что-то шепчут липам 
Травы травы травы не успели
От росы серебряной согнуться
И такие нежные напевы ах
Почему-то прямо в сердце льются 
Лунною тропою на свиданье еду
Тихо сам с собою тихо сам с собою
Я веду беседу
Тихо сам с собою тихо сам с собою
Я веду беседу 
К милой подойду я глаз поднять не смея
И от поцелуя и от поцелуя
Словно захмелею
И от поцелуя и от поцелуя
Словно захмелею 
Травы травы травы не успели
От росы серебряной согнуться
И такие нежные напевы ах
Почему-то прямо в сердце льются
Травы травы травы не успели
От росы серебряной согнуться
И такие нежные напевы ах
Почему-то прямо в сердце льются

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Да, было бы интересно.

   ::  Намек понят.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHwDhk78wDw  *Елена Камбурова*   *Маленький Принц*
(Из кинофильма "Пассажир с "Экватора")  
Слова Н. Добронравова
Музыка М. Таривердиева 
Кто тебя выдумал, звездная страна?
Снится мне издавна, снится мне она.
Выйду я из дому, выйду я из дому,
Прямо за пристанью бьется волна. 
Ветреным вечером смолкнут крики птиц.
Звездный замечу я свет из-под ресниц.
Тихо навстречу мне, тихо навстречу мне
Выйдет доверчивый Маленький Принц. 
Самое главное — сказку не спугнуть,
Миру бескрайнему окна распахнуть,
Мчится мой парусник, мчится мой парусник,
Словно отправился в сказочный путь. 
Где же вы, где же вы, счастья острова?
Где побережья света и добра,
Там, где с надеждами, там, где с надеждами
Самые нежные бродят слова? 
Где-то оставлены давние друзья.
Жизнь — это плаванье в дальние края.
Песни прощальные, гавани дальние,
В жизни у каждого сказка своя. 
Кто тебя выдумал, звездная страна?
Снится мне издавна, снится мне она.
Выйду я из дому, выйду я из дому,
Прямо за пристанью бьется волна.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_pZxe560Sg 
Поёт *Николай Рыбников*  *Когда весна придет не знаю...* 
(А. Фатьянов, Б. Мокроусов )  
Когда весна придет не знаю,
Пройдут дожди, сойдут снега,
Но ты мне улица родная         
  И в непогоду дорога.          
На этой улице подростком
Гонял по крышам голубей,
И здесь на этом перекрестке
С любовью встретился своей. 
Теперь я сам не рад, что встретил.
Моя душа полна тобой,
Зачем, зачем на белом свете
Есть безответная любовь? 
Когда на улице Заречной,
В домах погашены огни -
Горят Мартеновские печи,
И день и ночь горят они. 
На свете много улиц славных,
Но не сменяю адрес я,
В моей душе ты стала главной
Родная улица моя.

----------


## Lampada

*Изабелла Юрьева**Мой нежный друг* 
Мне сегодня так больно, слёзы взор мой туманят
Эти слёзы невольно я роняю в тиши.
Сердце вдруг встрепенулось, так тревожно забилось,
Всё былое проснулось, если можешь - прости. 
Мой нежный друг, часто слёзы роняю,
И с тоской я вспоминаю дни прошедшей любви.
Я жду тебя как прежде, ну не будь таким жестоким,
Мой нежный друг, если можешь - прости. 
Я пишу тебя снова, видишь капли на строчках,
Всё кругом так сурово без тебя, без любви.
Твои письма читаю, не могу оторваться,
И листки их целую, умоляю - прости. 
Мой нежный друг, часто слёзы роняю,
И с тоской я вспоминаю дни прошедшей любви.
Я жду тебя как прежде, ну не будь таким жестоким,
Мой нежный друг, если можешь - прости.  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Lampada

*На поле танки грохотали*  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYqV8srdOPU http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBcpNw1CvIM http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=da1e9Sz8I8k  
На поле танки грохотали,
Солдаты шли в последний бой,
А молодого командира
Несли с пробитой головой. 
По танку вдарила болванка,
Прощай родимый экипаж,
Четыре трупа возле танка
Дополнят утренний пейзаж. 
Машина пламенем объята,
Вот-вот рванет боекомплект.
А жить так хочется, ребята,
И вылезать уж мочи нет. 
Нас извлекут из-под обломков,
Поднимут на руки каркас.
И залпы башенных орудий
В последний путь проводят нас. 
И полетят тут телеграммы
Родных и близких известить,
Что сын Ваш больше не вернется
И не приедет погостить. 
В углу заплачет мать-старушка
Смахнет слезу старик отец,
И молодая не узнает,
Какой танкиста был конец. 
И будет карточка пылиться
На полке пожелтевших книг -
В военной форме, при погонах,
И ей он больше не жених.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=04 http://www.teren.ru/music/aleschkina_lubov.mp3   *Алешкина любовь* 
муз. С.ДЬЯЧКОВ слова О.ГАДЖИКОСИМОВ 
Говорят, что некрасиво,
Некрасиво, некрасиво
Отбивать девчонок у друзей своих.
Это так, но ты с Алешкой
Несчастлива, несчастлива
А судьба связала крепко нас троих 
Как же быть, как быть?
Запретить себе тебя любить
Не могу я это сделать, не могу
Лучше мне уйти,
Но без грустных нежных глаз твоих
Мне не будет в жизни доброго пути 
Часто быть с тобою рядом
И не сметь сказать о главном
Этого не пожелаешь и врагу
Ну ответь мне "нет" при встрече
Чтобы стало сердцу легче
Я так больше жить поверь мне не могу 
Как же быть, как быть?
Запретить себе тебя любить
Не могу я это сделать не могу
Лучше мне уйти
Но без грустных нежных глаз твоих
Мне не будет в жизни доброго пути

----------


## Lampada

*Ноктюрн* 
Ночью в узких улочках Риги
Слышу поступь гулких столетий.
Слышу века, но ты от меня далека,
Так далека, тебя я не слышу 
Ночью умолкают все птицы
Ночью фонари лишь искрятся
Как же мне быть? 
Зарей фонари погасить?
Будут светить далекие звезды 
Ночью мое сердце крылато,
Верю, не забудешь меня ты
Время придет - по улочкам Риги вдвоем
Вновь мы пройдем навстречу рассвету 
Ночью в узких улочках Риги
Жду я, жду я, вновь тебя жду я 
_____________________ *Ты и я* 
Решено, решено, 
От подружек и кино 
Я тебя увезу, 
Чтоб в лесу у тропы, 
Увидала, как цветы, 
Пьют росу, пьют росу.  
Там, где никогда 
Шум не мешал петь соловью. 
Ты скажешь мне "да" 
Там ты поймешь, как я люблю. 
Только там, только там, 
Помешать не смогут нам 
Суета и друзья.  
Будет лес голубой, 
Будем только мы с тобой, 
Ты и я, ты и я. 
Там в лесу, на заре, 
Ты забудешь в тишине, 
Как шумят города. 
Там поймешь ты без слов, 
Что в сердца пришла любовь. 
Навсегда, навсегда.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.teren.ru/music/ludi_brodyat.mp3   *Случайная встреча* 
ВИА "Аккорд"(?) 
Это просто, а быть может странно
В близких мы живем и в дальних странах
Только поздно, а быть может рано
С любимыми встречаемся в пути 
Ты посмотришь нежным взглядом
И красивых слов не надо
И случайной встрече рады
Мы по жизни пойдем рядом-рядом 
Между нами острова и воды
Между нами города и годы
Одолев преграды и невзгоды
С тобою мы встретимся в пути 
ПРИПЕВ 
Люди ходят вдоль по улицам беспечно
Суетятся в этой жизни быстротечной
Только двое вдруг встречаются навечно
И счастьем наполнятся сердца

----------


## Lampada

http://www.teren.ru/music/legko_vlubitsya.mp3 
ВИА "Веселые ребята"  *Легко влюбиться* 
Может быть, и ты не раз влюблялся
Может быть, я этого не знаю
Оглянулся ты и обознался
За любовь улыбку принимая  
Все так просто, все так просто, все так сложно
Ты поими меня , пойми меня, пойми
Так легко, так легко влюбиться можно
Не узнав, не узнав любви  
Ты давным-давно ушел из детства
И найти любовь свою мечтая
Подошел к костру ты обогреться
А костер дымился, остывая 
ПРИПЕВ 
Может быть, все это несерьезно
Вот опять идешь ты на свиданье
И опять несешь кому-то розы
Обойдя ромашку на поляне 
ПРИПЕВ

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVfyc3xRcpM   *На всю оставшуюся жизнь*
Автор: муз. В. Баснер — сл. П. Фоменко 
Поют *Павел Кравецкий, Т. Калинченко*  
Сестpа,ты помнишь как из боя
 Меня ты вынесла в санбат 
Oстались живы мы с тобою
 В тот pаз, товаpищ мой и бpат 
Hа всю оставшуюся жизнь
 Hам хватит подвигов и славы
Победы над вpагом кpовавым
Hа всю оставшуюся жизнь
Hа всю оставшуюся жизнь 
Гоpели Днепp, Hева и Волга
Гоpели небо и поля...
Одна беда, одна тpевога
Одна судьба, одна земля 
Hа всю оставшуюся жизнь
Hам хватит гоpя и печали,
Где те, кого мы потеpяли
Hа всю оставшуюся жизнь
Hа всю оставшуюся жизнь. 
Сестpа и бpат... Взаимной веpой
Мы были сильными вдвойне
Мы шли к любви и милосеpдью
В немилосеpдной той войне 
Hа всю оставшуюся жизнь
Запомним бpатство фpонтовое
Как завещание святое
Hа всю оставшуюся жизнь...
Hа всю оставшуюся жизнь. 
Hа всю оставшуюся жизнь
Запомним бpатство фpонтовое
Как завещание святое
Hа всю оставшуюся жизнь...
Hа всю оставшуюся жизнь.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6fkdxlFhV4 
Поёт *Таисия Калинченко* 
Товарищ Песня 
Остался дом за дымкою степною           
Hе скоро я вернусь к нему обратно.      
Ты только будь ,пожалуйста, со мнoю,   
Товарищ Правда!Товарищ Правда           
Ты только будь ,пожалуйста, со мною,   
Товарищ Правда!                          
Я все смогу, я клятвы не нарушу.        
Своим дыханьем землю обогрею.           
Ты только прикажи- и я не струшу,       
Товарищ Время, товарищ Время!           
Ты только прикажи- и я не струшу,       
Товарищ Время, товарищ Время!            
Я снова поднимаюсь по тревоге,          
И снова бой, такой, что пулям тесно.   
Ты только не взорвись на полдороге,     
Товарищ Сердце, товарищ Сердце!         
Ты только не взорвись на полдороге,     
Товарищ Сердце, товарищ Сердце!          
В большом дыму и полночи и полдни,      
А я хочу от дыма их избавить.           
Ты только все,пожалуйста,запомни        
Товарищ Память,товарищ Память!          
Ты только все,пожалуйста,запомни        
Товарищ Память,товарищ Память!

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by tchuckss on May 8, 2009   
С весенними синими ветрами,
С лиловой прозрачною дымкою
Пришла она в город, наверное,
И в сердце вошла невидимкою.
А, может, безмолвною полночью
Влилась она в улицы длинные,
Влилась и весь город заполнила
Мелодия эта старинная. 
Поётся в ней о солнце в небе ясном,
О шелесте березы под окном.
О том, что мир огромен и прекрасен,
Но всех милее нам родимый дом. 
Над крышами и над дорогами,
Над первою зеленью нежною
Плывет она ласковым облаком
И сердце волнует по-прежнему.
Всегда молодою и чистою
Останется музыка давняя,
И кто-то, прощаясь на пристани,
Возьмёт ее в плаванье дальнее.

----------


## Lampada

Published on Jun 14, 2012 by     *pustinnik50  
Малыш* 
Слова: О. Фадеева Музыка: З. Левина 
 Исп.: К*лавдия Шульженко  *  
Жил да был сынок у мамы -
Славный маленький буян,
Любопытный и упрямый
И весёлый мальчуган.
То он влезет на окошко,
То на улицу уйдёт,
То штурмует храбро кошку,
То синяк себе набьёт. 
Взбудоражит целый дом,
Всё поставит кверху дном.
Говорила часто мама,
Наблюдая за сынком: 
Ах, малыш, малыш,
Ты опять шалишь,
Ты опять шалишь, мой малыш!
Вот попробуй, поди,
За тобой уследи,
Ах, какой ты бедовый, малыш! 
Пролетели за годами
Быстрокрылые года.
Бравый лётчик в гости к маме
Приезжает иногда.
"Представительный мужчина",-
Говорит о нём народ,-
И с трудом уж мама сыну
До погона достаёт. 
Поднимает мать сынок
На руках под потолок.
В этих случаях бывает
Голос мамы очень строг: 
Ах, малыш, малыш!
Ты опять шалишь,
Ты опять шалишь, мой малыш!
Забываешь, что мать
Не умеет летать!
Ах, какой ты бедовый, малыш! 
Летний день - такой чудесный,
Зноем дышит синева...
На Тушинском поле тесно -
Здесь сегодня вся Москва.
Прихотливые узоры
В небе чертит самолёт,
Приковал к себе узоры...
Люди шепчут: "Кто пилот?" 
Мама думает: "Ой, ой,
Ну конечно - это мой.
Сколько раз его просила:
- Не летай вниз головой" 
Ах, малыш, малыш,
Это ты летишь,
Это ты летишь, мой малыш,
Ты до неба дорос,
Ты достанешь до звёзд,
Дорогой мой, любимый малыш!

----------


## Lampada

*Клавдия Шульженко*  *В**стречи*  
Музыка И. Жак, слова А. Волков.  
Когда на землю  спустится сон 
 И выйдет  бледная луна 
 Я выхожу одна на балкон,  глубокой нежности полна 
 Мне море песнь  о счастье поёт 
 Ласкает нежно  ветерок 
 Но мой любимый  сегодня не придёт  
 Ты помнишь наши встречи  и вечер голубой 
 Взволнованные речи,  любимый мой родной 
 И нежное прощанье,  руки пожатье 
 Ты сказал мне " до свиданья ",
 Простясь  со мной  
 Забыты наши встречи  и вечер голубой 
 Давно умолкли речи - ведь нет тебя со мной 
 Не жди любви обратно,  забудь меня 
 Нет к прошлому возврата  и в сердце нет огня 
 Я  помню как сейчас , мой друг, руки пожатье 
 Ты помнишь наши встречи  и вечер голубой

----------


## Lampada

* Утомленное Солнце  * Утомленное солнце нежно с морем прощалось В этот час ты призналась что нет любви Мне немного взгрустнулось Без тоски без печали В этот час прозвучали слова твои Расстаемся я не стану злиться Виноваты в этом ты и я Утомленное солнце нежно с морем прощалось В этот час ты призналась что нет любви Расстаемся я не стану злиться Виноваты в этом ты и я Утомленное солнце нежно с морем прощалось В этот час ты призналась что нет любви

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/albu...ck%5Fnumber=14      *Палаточный город*  
 Музыка - О. Фельцман, слова - М. Танич.  
Живём в комарином краю 
И лёгкой судьбы не хотим, 
Мы любим палатку свою, 
Родную сестру бригантин. 
Наш долгий таёжный маршрут 
На карту потом нанесут,  
Припев/2р./:
И снова вперёд, как парусный флот, 
Палаточный город плывёт.  
У нас в рюкзаках города 
И гребни бетонных плотин, 
И плещет речная вода 
В брезентовый борт бригантин. 
В тайге мошкара мельтешит 
И почта сюда не спешит,  
Припев. 
Ты можешь приехать, рискни, 
В брезентовый наш неуют, 
Где редкие светят огни 
И ночью гитары поют. 
Горит по ночам керосин 
На палубе всех бригантин,  
Припев. 
Глухие края обживут, 
Палатки поставят в музей, 
И улицы здесь назовут 
По имени наших друзей. 
Но всё это будет потом, 
Когда мы отсюда уйдём,  
Припев.  
1966

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Бригантина* 
Поёт *Юрий Пузырёв* 
Published on Mar 31, 2013 by *pustinnik50* 
Музыка - Г. Лепский, слова - П. Коган.  
Надоело говорить и спорить, 
И любить усталые глаза. 
В флибустьерском дальнем синем море 
Бригантина подымает паруса, 
Бригантина 
Подымает паруса.  
Капитан, обветренный, как скалы, 
Вышел в море, не дождавшись нас. 
На прощанье подымай бокалы 
Золотого терпкого вина, 
Золотого 
Терпкого вина.  
Пьём за яростных, за непокорных, 
За презревших грошевой уют. 
Вьётся по ветру весёлый Роджерс, 
Люди Флинта песенку поют, 
Люди Флинта 
Песенку поют.  
И в беде, и в радости, и в горе 
Только чуточку прищурь глаза - 
В флибустьерском дальнем море 
Бригантина подымает паруса, 
Бригантина 
Подымает паруса.  
Вьётся по ветру весёлый Роджерс, 
Люди Флинта песенку поют, 
И, звеня бокалами, мы тоже 
Запеваем песенку свою, 
Запеваем 
Песенку свою.  
Надоело говорить и спорить, 
И любить усталые глаза. 
В флибустьерском дальнем синем море 
Бригантина подымает паруса, 
Бригантина 
Подымает паруса!

----------


## Lampada

Януш ГНЯТКОВСКИ (Janusz Gniatkowski) -*  * Подмосковные вечера  
Published on Mar 19, 2014 by *783nata*

----------


## Lampada

*Тамара МИАНСАРОВА -   Лунный свет*   Музыка Д.Мальгони, слова Бруно Паллези, русский текст Ю.Цейтлина  В лунном сиянье мир стал волшебным, Плещется море вдалеке заревом бледным. В лунном сиянье трепетный воздух, И снова светят, светят мне глаз твоих звёзды. 
Страшно мне вспомнить ночью чудесной, Что мы так долго, столько дней были не вместе. Мне хорошо с тобой очень Сердце снова биться хочет Рядом с тобою и днем и ночью.  В лунном сиянье мир стал волшебным, Наша тропинка вьётся вдаль, тая бесследно. Всё стало близким ночью весенней, Видишь, слились там на песке две наши тени. 
Страшно подумать, что утром ранним Всё станет прежним и опять сказки не станет. Я не хочу возврата солнца! Ночь пусть дольше остаётся, И лунный свет пусть льётся и льётся!

----------


## Lampada

http://*miansarova*.narod.ru/bag.mp3   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAVpaCi9mFE   *БАГУЛЬНИК* 
В. Шаинский - И. Морозов 
Dm A7
Где-то багульник на сопках цветет,
Dm D
Кедры вонзаются в небо…
Gm C F
Кажется, будто давно меня ждет
A7 Dm D
Край, где ни разу я не был.
Gm Edim Dm
Кажется, будто давно меня ждет
A7 Dm
Край, где ни разу я не был. 
Возле палатки закружится дым,
Вспыхнет костер над рекою…
Вот бы прожить мне всю жизнь молодым,
Чтоб не хотелось покоя. 
Знаю, что будут, наверно, не раз
Грозы, мороз и тревога…
Трудное счастье – находка для нас,
К подвигам нашим дорога. 
Где-то багульник на сопках цветет,
Кедры вонзаются в небо…
Кажется, будто давно меня ждет
Край, где ни разу я не был.

----------


## Lampada

*Галина Ненашева (Песня года - 1971)*   *Любите Россию*  Музыка: Серафим Туликов Слова: О.Милявский  Колышет берёзоньки ветер весенний,
Весёлой капели доносится звон,
Как будто читает поэму Есенин
Про землю, в которую был он влюблён 
Про белые рощи и ливни косые,
Про жёлтые нивы и взлёт журавлей.
Любите Россию, любите Россию - 
Для русского сердца земли нет милей. 
Нам русские песни с рождения пели,
Нас ветер России в пути обнимал.
Когда вся Россия надела шинели,
Нередко, бывало, солдат вспоминал: 
И белые рощи, и ливни косые...
И мысленно детям своим завещал:
"Любите Россию, любите Россию,
Россию, которую я защищал." 
Кто Русью рождённый, в Россию влюблённый,
Тот отдал ей сердце и душу свою.
Пред ней величавой склоняюсь в поклоне,
О ней, о России я песню пою. 
Про белые рощи и ливни косые,
Про жёлтые нивы и радость Весны...
Любите Россию, любите Россию!
И будьте России навеки верны.   1969
____________________________________  * 
Я люблю тебя, Россия*  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJ_gOmsNQYQ - Поёт *Юрий Гуляев*  
Музыка Давида Тухманова _На стихи МИХАИЛА НОЖКИНА. 
Я люблю тебя, Россия,
Дорогая наша Русь.
Нерастраченная сила,
Неразгаданная грусть.
Ты размахом необъятна,
Нет ни в чём тебе конца.
Ты веками непонятна
Чужеземным мудрецам. 
Много раз тебя пытали,
Быть России иль не быть,
Много раз в тебе пытались
Душу русскую убить,
Но нельзя тебя, я знаю,
Ни сломить, ни запугать.
Ты мне - Родина родная,
Вольной волей дорога. 
Ты добром своим и лаской,
Ты душой своей сильна.
Неразгаданная сказка,
Синеокая страна.
Я б в берёзовые ситцы
Нарядил бы белый свет.
Я привык тобой гордиться,
Без тебя мне счастья нет!_

----------


## Lampada

*Берёзы * Поют Геннадий Белов и Елена Чепой  Музыка: Марк Фрадкин 
Слова: Владимир Лазарев  Я трогаю русые косы,
Ловлю твой задумчивый взгляд.
Над нами весь вечер берёзы
О чём-то чуть слышно шумят... 
Припев:
Берёзы... Берёзы...
Родные берёзы не спят... 
Быть может, они напевают
Знакомую песню весны
Быть может, они вспоминают
Суровые годы войны... 
Припев. 
Неужто свинцовой метелью
Земля запылает окрест,
И снова в солдатских шинелях
Ребята уйдут от невест. 
Припев. 
Я трогаю русые косы,
Ловлю твой задумчивый взгляд.
Не спят под Москвою берёзы,
В Париже каштаны не спят. 
Припев.    1959

----------


## Lampada

Поёт Геннадий Белов   *Звезда моих полей* Музыка: Н.Богословский 
Слова: Л.Давидович, В.Драгунский  Легла роса, спустился вечер синий.
Доносит ветер через ширь лугов -
И свежий запах скошенной полыни,
И эхо дальнее девичьих голосов... 
Легла роса, спустился вечер синий.
А надо мной сияет, как всегда,
Звезда моих полей, звезда моей России -
Страны единственной прекрасная звезда! 
И в день, когда нашёл я на чужбине
Простой букетик полевых цветов -
Я вспомнил запах скошенной полыни,
И эхо дальнее девичьих голосов. 
И где б меня сраженья не носили,
В душе моей со мной была всегда
Звезда моих полей, звезда моей России -
Страны единственной прекрасная звезда!

----------


## Lampada

*Клавдия Шульженко  
Черноморская песня*  
Music: N. Bogoslovskiy Lyrics: S. Mikhalkov 
В небе звездочка мерцает     
И не гаснет над водой.       
Вахту ждет, не спит, мечтает
Черноморец молодой.          
Я ходил по океанам,          
Видел многие моря,           
Но скучать по ним не стану,  
Откровенно говоря. 2 р.       
Есть одно на свете море,     
Лишь одно его люблю.         
Все, и радости и горе        
С ним по братски я делю.     
Возле мыса Херсонеса         
Полюбилась мне вода,         
Севастополь и Одесса         
Это чудо-города. 2 р.         
В Балаклаве я родился,       
На рыбацком берегу.          
В Николаеве влюбился,        
Свое счастье берегу.         
С неба звездочка упала       
И погасла над водой.         
Встал на вахту у штурвала    
Черноморец молодой. 2 р.  
1952

----------


## Lampada

*Пока убийцы ходят по земле*   Музыка: Э. Колмановский 
Слова: Е. Евтушенко  В ночи гудели печи не стихая, Мой пепел ворошила кочерга. Но дымом восходя из труб Дахау, Живым я опускался на луга.  Мне кое с кем хотелось расквитаться, Не мог лежать я в прахе и золе. Не мог в земле убитым оставаться, Пока убийцы ходят по Земле.  Пускай в аду давно уже набито, Там явно не хватает многих лиц. И песней подымаю я убитых, И песней их зову искать убийц.  Идите по земному шару гневно, Ищите их при свете и во мгле. Как можешь ты сиять спокойно, небо, Пока убийцы ходят по земле!?  Восстаньте же, замученные дети, Среди людей ищите нелюдей И мантии судейские наденьте От имени всех будущих детей!  И вы не спите, вы не спите, люди, В Париже, и Варшаве, и Орле Пусть ваша память вас ночами будит, Пока убийцы ходят по земле!

----------


## Lampada

*Вахтанг Кикабидзе  
 Мои года - моё богатство*   
Автор текста (слов):*  Рождественский Р.* 
Композитор (музыка):  *Мовсесян Г.*  
Пусть голова моя седа,
Зимы мне нечего пугаться
Не только грусть мои года
Мои года мое богатство. 
Пусть голова моя седа
Не только грусть, мои года
Мои года мое - богатство 
Я часто время торопил
Привык во все дела впрягаться
Пускай я денег не скопил
Мои года - мое богатство 
Я часто время торопил
Пускай я денег не скопил
Мои года - мое богатство 
Шепчу "спасибо" я годам,
И пью их горькое лекарство,
И никому не отдам 
мои года - мое богатство 
Шепчу "спасибо" я годам
И никому не отдам 
мои года - мое богатство 
А если скажут мне века: 
твоя звезда увы погасла
Подымет детская рука
 мои года мое богатство 
Когда-нибудь наверняка 
подымет детская рука
Мои года - мое богатство 
Когда-нибудь наверняка 
подымет детская рука
Мои года - мое богатство

----------


## Lampada

*Ансамбль Советской армии   Едут новосёлы*   Published on Jun 1, 2014* -* pustinnik50 Кадры из д/ф "Первая весна". 1954 г.  
Музыка - Е. Родыгин. слова Н. Солохиной.  
Родины просторы, горы и долины,
В серебро одетый зимний лес грустит.
Едут новоселы по земле целинной,
Песня молодая далеко летит. 
Припев:
Ой ты, зима морозная,
Ноченька яснозвездная!
Скоро ли я увижу
Мою любимую в степном краю?
Вьется дорога длинная,
Здравствуй, земля целинная,
Здравствуй, простор широкий,
Весну и молодость встречай свою! 
Заметут метели, затрещат морозы,
Но друзей целинных нелегко сломить.
На полях бескрайних вырастут совхозы,
Только без тебя немножко грустно будет жить. 
Припев. 
Ты ко мне приедешь раннею весною
Молодой хозяйкой прямо в новый дом.
С голубым рассветом тучной целиною
Трактора с тобой мы рядом поведем. 
Припев.﻿

----------


## Lampada

*Люди встречаются  
 Весёлые Ребята - With lyrics*В.Гаваши - О.Жуков  Люди встречаются, люди влюбляются, женятся. Мне не везёт в этом так, что просто беда. Вот наконец вчера вечером встретил я девушку Там, где тревожно гудят, стучат поезда.  Припев: В свой вагон вошла она, Улыбнулась из окна, Поезд тронулся, a я вслед Лишь рукой помахал ей в ответ.  Волосы светлые, в косы сплетённые, а в глазах Неба бездонного синь, улыбки весна. Стройная, милая, очень красивая девушка, Может быть, где-то, где-то рядом она.

----------


## Lampada

*Лаки Кесоглу  
Дружба*Музыка В. Сидорова Слова А. Шмульяна  Когда простым и нежным взором Ласкаешь ты меня, мой друг, Необычайным цветным узором Земля и небо вспыхивают вдруг.  Веселья час и боль разлуки Готов делить с тобой всегда. Давай пожмем друг другу руки - И в дальний путь, на долгие года.  Мы так близки, что слов не нужно, Чтоб повторять друг другу вновь, Что наша нежность и наша дружба Сильнее страсти, больше, чем любовь!  Веселья час придет к нам снова, Вернешься ты, и вот тогда, Тогда дадим друг другу слово, Что будем вместе, вместе навсегда!

----------


## Lampada

*Лаки КЕСОГЛУ  
 Осенние листья*   Осенние листья Шумят и шумят в саду, Знакомой тропою Я рядом с тобой иду. И счастлив лишь тот, В ком сердце поет, С кем рядом любимый идет.  Пусть годы проходят — Живет на земле любовь. И там, где расстались, Мы встретились нынче вновь. Сильнее разлук Тепло наших рук, Мой верный, единственный друг!  В саду опустевшем Тропа далеко видна... И осень прекрасна, Когда на душе весна. Пусть годы летят, Но светится взгляд, И листья над нами шумят.

----------


## Lampada

Поёт *Валентина Левко*   *А годы летят*    
Слова    Долматовский Е.  
 Музыка   Фрадкин М. 
     Вот так и живем, не ждем тишины.
     Мы юности нашей, как прежде, верны
     А сердце, как прежде, горит от того,
     Горит от того, что дружба превыше всего. 
     Припев:
     А годы летят,
     Наши годы как птицы летят
     И некогда нам оглянуться назад. 
     И радости встреч, и горечь разлук
     Мы все испытали, товарищ и друг
     А там, где когда-то влюбленными шли,
     Влюбленными шли, деревья теперь подросли. 
     Припев. 
     Не созданы мы для легких путей
     И эта повадка у наших детей:
     Мы с ними уходим навстречу ветрам,
     Навстречу ветрам.
     Вовек не состарится нам!

----------


## Lampada

*Валентина Левко* и *Галина Сахарова*    *Новый стрелочник*  Музыка: В. Мурадели Слова: В. Драгунский  Там, где рельсы сбегаются синие,
Где над стрелкой горит огонек,
Новый стрелочник ходит по линии -
Молодой, озорной паренек. 
Припев: 
Если девушки, если девушки
Позабыли про наших ребят,
Это стрелочник, это стрелочник,
Новый стрелочник виноват. 
Белый дым поездов пролетающих,
Как фатою, окутал кусты,
И улыбки девчат провожающих
Ловит стрелочник, словно цветы. 
Припев: 
Тишина нависает над рельсами,
Над садами замолкли гудки.
Новый стрелочник песней чудесною
Зажигает в сердцах огоньки. 
Припев:Если девушки, если девушки
Позабыли про наших ребят,
Это стрелочник, это стрелочник,
Новый стрелочник виноват.

----------


## Lampada

*Валентина Левко   Л.Ошанин 
 Эх Дороги, пыль да туман*  Эх, дороги...  Пыль да туман,  Холода, тревоги  Да степной бурьян.  Знать не можешь  Доли своей,  Может, крылья сложишь  Посреди степей.   Вьется пыль под сапогами  степями,  полями.  А кругом бушует пламя  Да пули свистят.   Эх, дороги...  Пыль да туман,  Холода, тревоги  Да степной бурьян.  Выстрел грянет,  Ворон кружит:  Мой дружок в бурьяне  Неживой лежит...   А дорога дальше мчится,  пылится,  клубится,  А кругом земля дымится  Чужая земля.   Эх, дороги...  Пыль да туман,  Холода, тревоги  Да степной бурьян.  Край сосновый.  Солнце встает.  У крыльца родного  Мать сыночка ждет.   И бескрайними путями,  степями,  полями  Всё глядят вослед за нами Родные глаза.   Эх, дороги...  Пыль да туман,  Холода, тревоги  Да степной бурьян.  Снег ли, ветер, --  Вспомним, друзья!..  Нам дороги эти  Позабыть нельзя.

----------


## Lampada

RussianDVD.com - Audio Stream -  
Поёт *Валентина  Левко*  *ОРЛЕНОК*  *слова В. Белого, музыка А. Шведова*  
Орленок, орленок, взлети выше солнца
И степи с высот огляди.
Навеки умолкли веселые хлопцы
В живых я остался один. 
Орленок, орленок, блесни опереньем,
Собою затми белый свет.
Не хочется думать о смерти, поверь мне,
В шестнадцать мальчишеских лет. 
Орленок, орленок, гремучей гранатой
От сопки врага отмело,
Меня называли орленком в отряде,
Враги называют орлом. 
Орленок, орленок, мой верный товарищ,
Ты видишь, что я уцелел,
Лети на станицу, родимой расскажешь,
Как сына вели на расстрел. 
Орленок, орленок, товарищ крылатый,
Ковыльные степи в огне,
На помощь спешат комсомольцы - орлята
И жизнь возвратится ко мне. 
Орленок, орленок, идут эшелоны,
Победа борьбой решена
У власти орлиной орлят миллионы,
И нами гордится страна!

----------


## Lampada

Published on June 17, 2012 - 783nata   *Клавдия ШУЛЬЖЕНКО  * *Ожидание* 
Замела метель, дорожки запорошила, кружева развесила вокруг, 
Я хожу одна, ну, что же тут хорошего, если нет тебя со мной, мой друг. 
Если нет тебя со мной, мой друг.  
От меня ли, от метели ты скрываешься, без твоих тоскую ясных глаз, 
Я хожу одна, а ты мне вспоминаешься вот уже, наверно, в сотый раз. 
Вот уже, наверно, в сотый раз.  
Провода от снежной тяжести качаются, месяц вдруг за облако ушёл, 
Я хожу одна, а вьюга не кончается, почему ты нынче не пришёл.  
Может быть, ты перепутал час свидания, а быть может, перепутал день, 
Я хожу одна, со мной моё страдание тоже ходит рядом, словно тень.  
И мне жаль такого дня неповторимого, сад в снежинках белых, как в дыму, 
Я хожу одна без тебя, любимого, красота мне эта ни к чему. 
Красота мне эта ни к чему.

----------


## Lampada

*Владимир Трошин  
Люди в белых халатах*   Смерть не хочет щадить красоты,
Ни веселых, ни злых, ни крылатых,
Но встают у нее на пути
Люди в белых халатах.
Люди в белых халатах 
Вот опять у нее на пути. И дыхание станет ровней,
И страданья отступят куда-то,
Лишь нагнутся к постели твоей
Люди в белых халатах.
Люди в белых халатах,
Люди в белых халатах 
У постели склонились твоей. Сколько раненных в битве крутой,
Сколько их в тесноте медсанбатов
Отнимали у смерти слепой
Люди в белых халатах.
Люди в белых халатах 
Отнимали у смерти слепой. И на свете тебя еще нет,
И едва лишь откроешь глаза ты,
Твою жизнь охраняют от бед
Люди в белых халатах.
Люди в белых халатах 
Твою жизнь охраняют от бед. Вечный подвиг - он Вам по плечу,
Ваши руки - бессонны и святы,
Низко Вам поклониться хочу,
Люди в белых халатах.
Люди в белых халатах,
Низко Вам поклониться хочу.

----------


## Lampada

*Старый забытый вальсок  
Поёт Нина Сазонова* Автор музыки композитор Ян Френкель Автор стихов поэт Константин Ваншенкин  Слышишь, тревожные дуют ветра? Нам расставаться настала пора.  Кружится, кружится пёстрый лесок, Кружится, кружится старый вальсок, Старый, забытый, Старый, забытый вальсок.   Ты, совершая положенный путь, В дальнем краю это всё не забудь --  Эту реку и прибрежный песок, Этот негромко звучащий вальсок, Этот негромкий, Этот негромкий вальсок.   Мы расстаёмся, чтоб встретиться вновь, Ведь остаётся навеки любовь.  Кружится первый осенний листок, Кружится в памяти старый вальсок, Юности нашей, Юности нашей вальсок.   Волосы ветром сдувает со лба. Музыка эта - как наша судьба.  Снегом слегка обжигает висок, Кружится в сердце тот старый вальсок, В сердце тот старый, В сердце тот старый вальсок.   Слышишь, тревожные дуют ветра? Нам расставаться настала пора.  Кружится, кружится пёстрый лесок, Кружится, кружится старый вальсок, Старый, забытый, Старый, забытый вальсок.

----------


## Lampada

*Нина Сазонова  
Стою на полустаночке*   Стою на полустаночке
В цветастом полушалочке,
А мимо пролетают поезда.
А рельсы-то, как водится,
У горизонта сходятся,
Где ж вы, мои весенние года.
Где ж вы, мои весенние года. 
Жила, к труду привычная,
Девчоночка фабричная,
Росла, как придорожная трава.
На злобу неответная,
На доброту приветная,
Перед людьми и совестью права.
Перед людьми и совестью права. 
Колёсики всё кружатся,
Сплетает нитка кружево,
Душа полна весеннего огня.
А годы, как метелица,
Всё сединою стелятся,
Зовут плясать, да только не меня.
Зовут плясать, да только не меня. 
Что было - не забудется,
Что будет - то и сбудется,
Да и весна уж минула давно.
Так как же это вышло-то,
Что всё шелками вышито
Судьбы моей простое полотно.
Судьбы моей простое полотно. 
Гляди, идёт обычная
Девчоночка фабричная,
Среди подруг скромна не по годам.
А подойди-ка с ласкою,
Да загляни-ка в глазки ей,
Откроешь клад, какого не видал.
Откроешь клад, какого не видал. 
Стою на полустаночке
В цветастом полушалочке,
А мимо пролетают поезда.
А рельсы-то, как водится,
У горизонта сходятся,
Где ж вы, мои весенние года.
Где ж вы, мои весенние года.

----------


## Lampada

музыка - Евгений Птичкин, 
слова - Игорь Шаферан, 
 поёт - *Нина Сазонова*   *Ромашки спрятались, поникли лютики*,  Когда застыла я от горьких слов.  Зачем вы, девочки, красивых любите?  Непостоянная у них любовь.  Зачем вы, девочки, красивых любите?  Непостоянная у них любовь.   Сняла решительно пиджак наброшенный,  Казаться гордою хватило сил.  Ему сказала я: "Всего хорошего!"  А он прощения не попросил.  Ему сказала я: "Всего хорошего!"  А он прощения не попросил.   Ромашки сорваны, завяли лютики,  Вода холодная в реке рябит.  Зачем вы, девочки, красивых любите?  Одни страдания от той любви.  Зачем вы, девочки, красивых любите?  Одни страдания от той любви.

----------


## Lampada

*Олег Анофриев   Палуба*  *Геннадий Шпаликов - стихи*         На меня надвигается
По реке битый лед.
На реке навигация,
На реке пароход. 
Пароход белый-беленький,
Дым над красной трубой.
Мы по палубе бегали -
Целовались с тобой. 
Пахнет палуба клевером,
Хорошо, как в лесу.
И бумажка наклеена
У тебя на носу. 
Ах ты, палуба, палуба,
Ты меня раскачай,
Ты печаль мою, палуба,
Расколи о причал.

----------


## Lampada

*Владимир Трошин   Глобус * Музыка *М. Светлова*
    Слова *М. Львовского* * * Я не знаю, где встретиться
 Нам придется с тобой,
 Глобус крутится-вертится,
 Словно шар голубой...
 И мелькают города и страны,
 Параллели и меридианы,
 Но таких еще пунктиров нету,
 По которым нам бродить по свету.  
 Знаю: есть неизвестная
 Широта из широт,
 Где нас дружба чудесная
 Непременно сведёт...
 И узнаем мы тогда, что смело
 Каждый брался за большое дело,
 А места, где мы с тобой бывали,
 Люди в картах мира отмечали. 
Если бурей стремительной 
 Вдруг нагрянет беда, 
 Дружба силой решительной 
 Нам поможет всегда, 
 Потому что мы народ горячий,
 Потому что нам нельзя иначе,
 Потому что нам нельзя без песен,
 Потому что мир без песен тесен.

----------


## Lampada

*Зинаида НЕВСКАЯ  
 Пусть дни проходят*Музыка Б. Терентьева
Слова И. Финка 
Мы с тобой не первый год встречаем,
Много песен улыбалось нам,
Если грустно, вместе мы скучаем,
Радость тоже делим пополам.
Ничего, что ты пришел усталый,
Что на лбу морщинка залегла, -
Я тебя, родной мой, ожидала,
Столько слов хороших сберегла.  _Припев:_ 
Пусть дни проходят, спешит за годом год, -
Когда минутка грустная придет,
Я обниму тебя, в глаза твои взгляну,
Спрошу: ты помнишь первую весну,
Наш первый вечер и обрыв к реке,
И чью-то песню где-то вдалеке?
Мы нежность ночи той с годами не сожгли,
Мы эту песню в сердце сберегли. 
И тебя по-прежнему люблю я;
Так люблю, что ты не знаешь сам.
Я тебя немножечко ревную
К совещаньям, книгам и друзьям.
Ты такой, как был, неутомимый,
Лишь виски оделись сединой,
И гордишься ты своей любимой,
Ты гордишься сыном и женой.  _Припев._

----------


## Lampada

*Зинаида НЕВСКАЯ  
 Вот в жизни как случается...*

----------


## Lampada

*Георг Отс  * Выходная ария Мистера Икс  Снова туда, где море огней,
Снова туда с тоскою моей.
Светит прожектор, фанфары гремят,
Публика ждёт, будь смелей, акробат! 
Со смертью играю,
Смел и дерзок мой трюк,
Всё замирает, всё смолкает вокруг.
Слушая скрипку, дамы в ложах вздохнут,
Скажут с улыбкой: храбрый шут. 
Да я шут, я циркач, так что же?
Пусть меня так зовут вельможи.
Как они от меня далеки, далеки:
Никогда не дадут руки. 
Смычок опущен и мелодия допета,
Мой конь, как птица, по кругу мчится.
Дождём душистым на манеж летят букеты,
Но номер кончен, и гаснет свет,
И никого со мною рядом нет. 
Цветы роняют лепестки на песок,
Никто не знает, как мой путь одинок.
Сквозь ночь и ветер мне идти суждено,
Нигде не светит мне родное окно. 
Устал я греться у чужого огня,
Но где же сердце, что полюбит меня,
Живу без ласки, боль свою затая.
Всегда быть в маске - судьба моя!

----------


## diogen_

*"Весна на Заречной улице". Песня Юры (Фрагмент из фильма)*  
Слова - А. Фатьянов
Музыка - Б. Мокроусов 
 У меня идет все в жизни гладко
 И аварий не было пока.
 Мне знакома каждая палатка,
 Где нальют мне кружечку пивка. 
 Я, друзья, не верю обещаньям.
 Обещанья - это звук пустой.
 Назначайте, девушки, свиданье,
 Все равно останусь холостой. 
 Незачем ходить, где можно ехать.
 К счастью путь-дорога нелегка.
 А без счастья трудно человеку,
 Как в холодный день без пиджака. 
 Не выносят многие веселья,
 Я же занят думкою одной,
 Как же сделать, чтобы всю неделю
 В жизни получался выходной.

----------


## Lampada

*Владимир МАКАРОВ   Непонятная любовь*  *А. Морозов - С. Льясов* 
В мае всё случается.
Сердце молча мается.
Королям и золушкам
Нынче не до сна. 
Припев.
Травы пахнут мятою.
Очень, очень, очень непонятная
Эта первая весна. 
Ах,рассветы летние,
Ночи незаметные.
Слюбится -не слюбится-
Скажут лишь года. 
Припев.
Травы пахнут мятою.
Очень, очень, очень непонятные
Эти нет и эти да. 
Над ночными крышами
Бродят звёзды рыжие.
И всё видно из дали.
Ясно всё без слов. 
Припев.
Травы пахнут мятою.
Очень, очень, очень непонятная
Эта первая любовь.

----------


## Lampada

*Сиреневый туман над нами проплывает,*
Над тамбуром горит полночная звезда,
Кондуктор не спешит, кондуктор понимает,
Что с девушкою я прощаюсь навсегда,
Кондуктор не спешит, кондуктор понимает,
Что с девушкою я прощаюсь навсегда. 
Ты смотришь мне в глаза и руку пожимаешь,
Уеду я на год, а может быть на два,
А может навсегда ты друга потеряешь,
Еще один звонок и уезжаю я,
А может навсегда ты друга потеряешь,
Еще один звонок, и уезжаю я. 
Последнее: "Прости!", с любимых губ слетает,
В глазах твоих больших: тревога и печаль,
Еще один звонок, и смолкнет шум вокзала,
И поезд улетит в сиреневую даль,
Еще один звонок, и смолкнет шум вокзала,
И поезд улетит в сиреневую даль. 
Сиреневый туман над нами проплывает,
Над тамбуром горит полночная звезда,
Кондуктор не спешит, кондуктор понимает,
Что с девушкою я прощаюсь навсегда,
Кондуктор не спешит, кондуктор понимает,
Что с девушкою я прощаюсь навсегда.

----------


## Lampada

*Виктория Иванова   ХОРОШО, КОГДА СНЕЖИНКИ ПАДАЮТ*Слова В. Фирсова 
Хорошо, когда снежинки падают,
И от них светлее все вокруг.
Хорошо, когда тебя обрадует
Твой давнишний, твой любимый друг. 
Я не вижу, как идут прохожие,
Я не вижу, как кружится снег.
Он назвал меня своей хорошею
И сказал, что я красивей всех. 
И летят снежинки торопливые,
Я в глаза любимого гляжу.
Я сегодня самая счастливая
И от счастья слов не нахожу. 
Хорошо, когда снежинки падают,
И от них светлее все вокруг.
Хорошо, когда тебя обрадует
Твой давнишний, твой любимый друг.

----------


## Lampada

*Виктория Иванова*   
Автор текста (слов):  *Исаковский М.* 
Композитор (музыка):*  Блантер М.*   * Лучше нету того цвета* 
Лучше нету того цвету, когда яблоня цветёт
Лучше нету той минуты, когда милый мой придёт
Как увижу, как услышу - все во мне заговорит
Вся душа моя пылает, вся душа моя горит 
Мы в глаза друг другу глянем
Руки жаркие сплетем
И куда не знаем сами
Словно пьяные бредем
А кругом сады белеют
А в садах бушует май
И такой на небе месяц, хоть иголки подбирай 
Мы бредём по тем дорожкам,
Где не кошена трава
Где из сердца сами рвутся
Незабвенные слова
За рекой гармонь играет то зальется, то замрёт
Лучше нету того цвету, когда яблоня цветёт

----------


## Lampada

*Виктория Иванова*  
Слова: *О. Фадеева* 
Музыка: *З. Левина*   
Жил да был сынок у мамы -
Славный маленький буян,
Любопытный и упрямый
И весёлый мальчуган.
То он влезет на окошко,
То на улицу уйдёт,
То штурмует храбро кошку,
То синяк себе набьёт. 
Взбудоражит целый дом,
Всё поставит кверху дном.
Говорила часто мама,
Наблюдая за сынком: 
Ах, малыш, малыш,
Ты опять шалишь,
Ты опять шалишь, мой малыш!
Вот попробуй, поди,
За тобой уследи,
Ах, какой ты бедовый, малыш! 
Пролетели за годами
Быстрокрылые года.
Бравый лётчик в гости к маме
Приезжает иногда.
"Представительный мужчина",-
Говорит о нём народ,-
И с трудом уж мама сыну
До погона достаёт. 
Поднимает мать сынок
На руках под потолок.
В этих случаях бывает
Голос мамы очень строг: 
Ах, малыш, малыш!
Ты опять шалишь,
Ты опять шалишь, мой малыш!
Забываешь, что мать
Не умеет летать!
Ах, какой ты бедовый, малыш! 
Летний день - такой чудесный,
Зноем дышит синева...
На Тушинском поле тесно -
Здесь сегодня вся Москва.
Прихотливые узоры
В небе чертит самолёт,
Приковал к себе все взоры...
Люди шепчут: "Кто пилот?" 
Мама думает: "Ой, ой,
Ну конечно - это мой.
Сколько раз его просила:
- Не летай вниз головой" 
Ах, малыш, малыш,
Это ты летишь,
Это ты летишь, мой малыш,
Ты до неба дорос,
Ты достанешь до звёзд,
Дорогой мой, любимый малыш!

----------


## Lampada

*Виктория Иванова и др.**Вечерком на Реке* 
Слова С. Острового.
Музыка Б. Мокроусова. 
Вечерком на реке
Всякое бывает.
На ветру в холодке
Сердце замирает. 
Не пойму, почему,
Что это такое?
Сердцу нет моему,
На реке покоя. 
Ой ты. Волга-река, -
Голубое диво,
До чего ж широка.
До чего ж красива. 
Над волной голубой -
Синяя прохлада.
Мне с тобой, дорогим
Повидатьса надо 
Я тоскую, любя,
На сердце обида,
А увижу тебя -
Не подам и вида. 
Проходи стороной,
Не скажу ни слова,
А уйдешь. дорогой,
Затоскую снова.

----------


## Lampada

*Марк Бернес  
 Если бы парни всей земли*
Если бы парни всей земли
Вместе собраться однажды могли
Вот было б весело в компании такой
И до грядущего подать рукой 
Парни, парни, это в наших силах
Землю от пожара уберечь
Мы за мир, за дружбу, за улыбки милых,
За сердечность встреч.
Мы за мир, за дружбу, за улыбки милых,
За сердечность встреч. 
Если бы парни всей земли
Хором бы песню одну завели
Вот было б здорово, вот это был бы гром
Давайте парни хором запоём. 
Парни, парни, это в наших силах
Землю от пожара уберечь
Мы за мир, за дружбу, за улыбки милых,
За сердечность встреч.
Мы за мир, за дружбу, за улыбки милых,
За сердечность встреч. 
Если бы парни всей земли
Миру присягу свою бы принесли
Вот было б радостно тогда на свете жить
Давайте парни навсегда дружить
Парни, парни, это в наших силах
Землю от пожара уберечь
Мы за мир, за дружбу, за улыбки милых,
За сердечность встреч.
Мы за мир, за дружбу, за улыбки милых,
За сердечность встреч.
Парни, парни, это в наших силах
Землю от пожара уберечь
Мы за мир, за дружбу, за улыбки милых,
За сердечность встреч.
Мы за мир, за дружбу, за улыбки милых,
За сердечность встреч.

----------


## Lampada

*Виталий Доронин  
Ой ты, северное море*. Музыка - *М. Блантер*, слова - *А. Галич*.  Разыгралась к ночи вьюга, 
Льды грохочут за кормой... 
Слушай, друг мой, голос друга,
Слушай дальний голос мой.  
Ой, ты, северное море! 
Льды грохочут за кормой...  
Знаю, ты не раз встречала 
Корабли из далека 
И стояла у причала, 
Поджидая моряка.  
Ой, ты, северное море! 
Корабли из далека...  
На заре утихнет вьюга, 
Вновь мы встретимся с тобой. 
Слушай, милая подруга, 
Слушай дальний голос мой.  
Ой, ты, северное море! 
Вновь встретимся с тобой... 
Ой, ты, северное море! 
Слушай дальний голос мой...    1950

----------


## Lampada

*Зоя РОЖДЕСТВЕНСКАЯ  
 На катке*Вьется легкий вечерний снежок,      
Голубые мерцают огни,               
И звенит под ногами каток,          
Словно в давние школьные дни.        
Вот ты мчишься туда, где огни.      
Я зову, но тебя уже нет!            
"Догони, догони! " --              
Ты лукаво кричишь мне в ответ        
Так же вился вечерний снежок.       
Я робел, заходя за тобой,           
Мы бежали вдвоем на каток,          
На сверкающий лед голубой.           
Но туда, где искрятся огни,         
Ты с другим убегала вперед.         
"Догони, догони!" --               
Только сердце ревниво замрет.        
Много дальних и трудных дорог       
Я прошел за любовью своей.          
Пусть огнями сверкает каток,        
Пусть снежок завивает сильней!       
Мы несемся навстречу огню,          
И коньки подпевают, звеня.           
"Догоню, догоню!                    
Ты теперь не уйдешь от меня'"     
1947

----------


## Lampada

*Нина ДОРДА 
 Ландыши* 
﻿Ты сегодня мне принёс не букет из пышных роз, Не тюльпаны и не лилии,  Протянул мне робко ты очень скромные цветы, 
Но они такие милые.  
Ландыши, ландыши, светлого мая привет, 
Ландыши, ландыши, белый букет. 
Пусть неярок их наряд, но так нежен аромат, 
В них весны очарование, 
Словно песенка без слов, словно первая любовь, 
Словно первое признание.  
Ландыши, ландыши, светлого мая привет, 
Ландыши, ландыши, белый букет. 
Я не верю, что года гасят чувства иногда, 
У меня другое мнение, 
Верю, будешь каждый год, 
Пусть хоть много лет пройдёт, 
Ты дарить мне в дни весенние. 
Ландыши, ландыши, светлого мая привет, 
Ландыши, ландыши, белый букет.

----------


## Lampada

*Маргарита СУВОРОВА  
 Первая встреча*В шумном городе мы встретились с тобой,
До утра не уходили мы домой.
Зорька звёзды погасила
И нам ночи не хватило,
Чтоб друг другу всё сказать... 
В шумном городе мы встретились весной,
Сколько улиц мы прошли тогда с тобой!
Сколько раз с тобой прощались и обратно возвращались,
Чтобы снова всё начать! 
Мне б забыть не вспоминать этот день,этот час.
Мне бы больше никогда  не встречать милых глаз...
Но опять весенний ветер в окна рвётся и зовёт,
Он летит ко мне навстречу,песню нежную поёт! 
Может нового и нет в словах моих,
Эта та встреча,как и тысяча других...
Пусть похожа на другие,
У меня ж она впервые,у меня ж она одна!

----------


## Lampada

*Раиса Неменова  
Вальс расставания*Слышишь, тревожные дуют ветра, 
Нам расставаться настала пора, 
Кружится, кружится пестрый лесок, 
Кружится, кружится старый вальсок, 
Старый, забытый, старый, забытый вальсок.  
Ты, совершая положенный путь, 
В дальнем краю это все не забудь, 
Эту реку и прибрежный песок, 
Этот негромко звучащий вальсок, 
Этот негромкий, этот негромкий вальсок.  
Мы расстаемся, чтоб встретиться вновь, 
Ведь остается навеки любовь, 
Кружится первый осенний листок, 
Кружится в памяти старый вальсок, 
Юности нашей, юности нашей вальсок.  
Волосы ветром сдувает со лба, 
Музыка эта, как наша судьба, 
Снегом слегка обжигает висок, 
Кружится в сердце тот старый вальсок, 
В сердце тот старый, в сердце тот старый вальсок.  
Слышишь, тревожные дуют ветра, 
Нам расставаться настала пора, 
Кружится, кружится пестрый лесок, 
Кружится, кружится старый вальсок, 
Старый, забытый, старый, забытый вальсок.

----------


## Lampada

*Раиса НЕМЕНОВА и ВК "Аккорд"*    *Играет гармошка* 
Абратовский - Л.Н.Давидович 
60-е  
В мансарде под крышей то громче, то тише 
Играет гармошка. 
То будто смеется, а то вдруг заплачет - 
Играет гармошка. 
Парнишкам-прохожим и девушкам тоже 
Привет шлет гармошка. 
И птицам под крышей то громче, то тише 
Играет гармошка.  
А девушка юная слушает звуки 
Далекой гармошки. 
Грустит, в этот вечер ей вспомнились встречи 
Под звуки гармошки. 
Сама отказала, другого избрала, 
Как будто любила... 
Грустит оттого, что напрасно того 
Гармониста забыла.  
Этот вальс - он простой, 
Но для девушки той 
Он особенный вальс, 
Он с секретом. 
Он напомнил минувшее лето, 
Прогулки с гармошкой всю ночь до рассвета.  
Ла-ла-ла, ла-ла-ла, 
Каждый миг, каждый час 
Ла-ла-ла, ла-ла-ла, 
Воскресил этот вальс.  
В мансарде под крышей то громче, то тише 
Играет гармошка. 
То будто смеется, а то вдруг заплачет - 
Играет гармошка. 
Парнишкам-прохожим и девушкам тоже 
Привет шлет гармошка. 
И птицам под крышей то громче, то тише 
Играет гармошка.  
И сердце у девушки бьется как птица, 
И плачет гармошка. 
И хочется снова, как прежде, влюбиться 
Под звуки гармошки. 
И ветра быстрее она уж под дверью, 
Где плачет гармошка. 
И пусть сердце бьется, но счастье вернется 
Под звуки гармошки.

----------


## Lampada

*Раиса Неменова  
Ты, крылатая песня, слетай*   
Слова А. АПСОЛОНА
   Музыка Ю. БИРЮКОВА 
   Ты, крылатая песня, слетай
   С ветром буйным в родные края.
   Ждет ли парня, как прежде, узнай,
   Дорогая подруга моя. 
Коль ей грустно, ты сразу поймешь.
   Приласкай, за меня обними.
   Понапрасну ее не тревожь,
   Только в сердце мельком загляни. 
Я и сам бы с тобою слетал,
   Да с рассветом мне в бой уходить.
   Я и сам бы любимой сказал,
   Что в разлуке невесело жить. 
И поведать о том не боюсь,
   То для нас – небольшая беда.
   Я ведь скоро с победой вернусь
   Не на час, а навек, навсегда. 
Ты, крылатая песня, слетай
   С ветром буйным в родные края,
   Ждет ли парня, как прежде, узнай,
   Дорогая подруга моя.

----------


## Lampada

*Раиса Неменова  
Текстильный городок*  
Подмосковный городок 
Липы жёлтые в рядок 
Подпевает электричке 
Ткацкой фабрики гудок 
Городок наш ничего 
Населенье таково 
Незамужние ткачихи 
Составляют большинство  
В общежитии девчат 
Фотографии висят 
Дремлют ленты на гитарах 
И будильники стучат 
Но в хороший вечерок 
Заглянул на огонёк 
В нашу комнату девичью 
Бывший флотский паренёк  
Вышло так оно само 
Написал он мне письмо 
И девчонки к новоселью 
Подарили нам трюмо 
Мы на фабрику вдвоём 
Утром рядышком идём 
То ли, может, он со мною 
То ли, может, я при нём  
Фотокарточки висят 
И будильники звучат 
Но одной гитарой меньше 
Стало в комнате девчат 
Ходят девочки в кино 
Знают девочки одно: 
Уносить свои гитары 
Им придётся всё равно 
Уносить свои гитары 
Им придётся всё равно

----------


## Lampada

*Раиса Неменова  
Что ты сделала, подруга?* 
Что ты сделала, подруга?
Как пошла ты с ним вдвоём?
Знает нынче вся округа
О предательстве твоём. 
Я к тебе - спросить совета,
Как в любви мне дальше быть,
Ну, а ты в ответ на это
Хочешь милого отбить.
Хочешь ты,
Хочешь ты,
Хочешь милого отбить. 
Был наш клуб огнями залит,
За окном метель мела.
Ты же знала, что он занят!
Так чего ж ты с ним пошла? 
Что ты сделала, подруга?
Пожелала мне беды...
Зря ты думала, что вьюга
Заметёт твои следы.
Заметёт,
Заметёт,
Заметёт твои следы. 
Зимней ночью голубою
Различаю старый след.
Ведь дружили мы с тобою
С самых ранних детских лет. 
Мы сидели в классе рядом,
Отвечали у доски.
В одинаковых нарядах
Мы гуляли у реки. 
Что ты сделала, подруга,
Против сердца самого
Ни свиданья, ни разлука
Не поправят ничего. 
Ну, а ты, неверный милый, -
Как с тобой мне нынче быть?
Всё, что знаешь, всё, что было
Разрешаю позабыть.
Разрешаю,
Разрешаю,
Разрешаю позабыть.
Разрешаю,
Разрешаю,
Разрешаю позабыть.

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndge9tKkFBk#t=11  -  *Марк Бернес*        *Мая Кристалинская  * Музыка: *Э. Колмановского,* слова:* И. Гофф. 
 Когда разлюбишь ты*  Пусть завтра кто-то скажет, как отрубит,
И в прах развеет все твои мечты.
Как страшно, если вдруг тебя разлюбят,
Еще страшней, когда разлюбишь ты.   Померкнет все, и краски потускнеют,
И потеряют запах все цветы.
Тебя не любят. Есть ли что страшнее?
Еще страшней, когда не любишь ты. 
Пока ты любишь, жизнь еще прекрасна,
Пока страдаешь, ты еще живешь.
И день тобою прожит не напрасно,
А летний вечер все-таки хорош. 
Пока ты любишь, это все с тобою,
И первый снег, и первая звезда.
И вдаль идя дорогой полевою,
Ты одинок не будешь никогда. 
Пусть завтра кто-то скажет, как отрубит,
И в прах развеет все твои мечты.
Не бойся, если вдруг тебя разлюбят,
Куда страшней, когда разлюбишь ты.

----------


## Lampada

*Там, за облаками*   (слова Р. Рождественского, музыка М. Фрадкина из к/ф "За облаками - небо" )   В небе колышется дождь молодой, Ветры летят по равнинам бессонным, Знать бы, что меня ждёт За далёкой чертой, Там, за горизонтом, там, за горизонтом, Там, там-тарам, там-тарам.  Шёл я к высокому небу не зря, Спал, укрываясь большими снегами, Но зато я узнал, что такое заря Там, за облаками, там, за облаками, Там, там-тарам, там-тарам.  Верю, что все неудачи стерпя, Жизнь отдавая друзьям и дорогам, Я узнаю любовь, повстречаю тебя Там, за поворотом, там, за поворотом, Там, там-тарам, там-тарам.  Если со мною случится беда, Грустную землю не меряй шагами, Знай, что сердце моё ты отыщешь всегда Там, за облаками, там, за облаками, Там, там-тарам, там-тарам.

----------


## Lampada

*Владимир Трошин**«ТЫ РЯДОМ СО МНОЙ»* 
Вечерком
За окном
В синем небе мерцает звезда.
Каждый раз в этот час
О тебе я тоскую всегда.
Вижу в сумерках я
В платье белом тебя, -
Ты рядом,
Ты рядом со мной, дорогая,
И все ж далека, как звезда! 
Без твоих
Голубых,
Ясных глаз я прожить не могу,
Ты во сне
Снишься мне
Незабудкой на светлом лугу. 
Только вот на беду
Нужных слов не найду,
Но песня,
Но песня тебе все расскажет,
О чем я сказать не могу. 
Час пробьет,
Ночь пройдет,
И погаснет звезда за окном...
Знаю я,
Никогда
В сердце ты не погаснешь моем. 
И для нас вешним днем
Расцветет все кругом,
Мы рядом,
Мы рядом с тобою, родная,
Счастливой тропинкой пойдем.

----------


## Lampada

*Александра Фатькина  
Колыбельная Светланы из оперетты "Давным-давно"*Музыка - Т. Хренников. слова - А. Гладков.   Лунные поляны, ночь как день светла... Спи, моя Светлана, спи как я спала. В уголок подушки носиком уткнись Звезды, как веснушки, мирно светят вниз.  Лунный сад листвою тихо шелестит. Скоро день настанет. Что-то он сулит? Догорает свечка, догорит дотла. Спи, мое сердечко, ночь, как день, светла.  Догорает свечка, догорит дотла. Спи, мое сердечко, ночь, как день, светла.

----------


## Lampada

*Максим Михайлов, Иван Козловский  
Моряки*

----------


## Lampada

*БАГУЛЬНИК 
В. Шаинский - И. Морозов * Dm A7
Где-то багульник на сопках цветет,
Dm D
Кедры вонзаются в небо…
Gm C F
Кажется, будто давно меня ждет
A7 Dm D
Край, где ни разу я не был.
Gm Edim Dm
Кажется, будто давно меня ждет
A7 Dm
Край, где ни разу я не был. 
Возле палатки закружится дым,
Вспыхнет костер над рекою…
Вот бы прожить мне всю жизнь молодым,
Чтоб не хотелось покоя. 
Знаю, что будут, наверно, не раз
Грозы, мороз и тревога…
Трудное счастье – находка для нас,
К подвигам нашим дорога. 
Где-то багульник на сопках цветет,
Кедры вонзаются в небо…
Кажется, будто давно меня ждет
Край, где ни разу я не был.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*ГРУСТИТЬ НЕ НАДО!*   Музыка Матвея Блантера Слова Владимира Масса  Помнишь, как вместе мы бродили? Помнишь, друг друга мы любили? День мелькал за днем, И были мы всегда вдвоем. Помнишь, как ясны были дали? Помнишь, о счастье мы мечтали? Нас любовь ждала. Пел соловей, сирень цвела.  _Припев:_  Грустить не надо, Пройдет пора разлуки, Вновь с тобой Друг друга мы найдем. Нас ждет награда За все былые муки, Мы опять в родной вернемся дом. И станет день опять безбрежен, И станет взор опять, Как прежде, нежен. Грустить не надо, Пройдет пора разлуки, Вновь с тобой Друг друга мы найдем.  Знаю, пройдет пора ненастья, Знаю, опять вернется счастье, Станет даль ясна, И в мир опять придет весна. Знаю, мы будем вместе вскоре. Знаю, опять заблещут зори, Нас любовь найдет, Она придет, придет!  _Припев._

----------


## Lampada

*Уральская рябинушка* 
Вечер тихой песнею над рекой плывет.
Дальними зарницами светится завод.
Где-то поезд катится точками огня,
Где-то под рябинушкой парни
ждут меня. 
Припев:
Ой, рябина кудрявая,
Белые цветы,
Ой, рябина, рябинушка,
Что взгрустнула ты?.. 
Лишь гудки певучие смолкнут
над водой,
Я иду к рябинушке тропкою крутой.
Треплет под кудрявою ветер без конца
Справа кудри токаря, слева — кузнеца. 
Припев.. 
Кто из них желаннее, руку
сжать кому?
Сердцем растревоженным так
и не пойму...
Хоть ни в чем не схожие — оба хороши.
Милая рябинушка, сердцу подскажи. 
Припев: 
Ой, рябина кудрявая,
Оба хороши,
Ой, рябина, рябинушка,
Сердцу подскажи! 
Слова М. Пилипенко

----------


## Lampada

*Океан Ельзи  
 Святослав Вакарчук   Надежда * Музыка* Пахмутовой А.Н., * слова* Н. Добронравова* Светит незнакомая звезда.
Снова мы оторваны от дома.
Снова между нами города,
Взлётные огни аэродромов…
Здесь у нас туманы и дожди.
Здесь у нас холодные рассветы.
Здесь на неизведанном пути
Ждут замысловатые сюжеты… 
Надежда – мой компас земной,
А удача – награда за смелость.
А песни… Довольно одной,
Чтоб только о доме в ней пелось 
Ты поверь, что здесь, издалека,
Многое теряется из виду, –
Тают грозовые облака,
Кажутся нелепыми обиды.
Надо только выучиться ждать,
Надо быть спокойным и упрямым,
Чтоб порой от жизни получать
Радости скупые телеграммы… 
Надежда – мой компас земной,
А удача – награда за смелость.
А песни… Довольно одной,
Чтоб только о доме в ней пелось 
И забыть по-прежнему нельзя
Всё, что мы когда-то не допели,
Милые усталые глаза,
Синие московские метели…
Снова между нами города.
Жизнь нас разлучает, как и прежде.
В небе незнакомая звезда
Светит, словно памятник надежде 
Надежда – мой компас земной,
А удача – награда за смелость.
А песни… Довольно одной,
Чтоб только о доме в ней пелось 
1973

----------


## Lampada

*Олег Стриженов*Из к/ф "Неподсуден". 1969 г. Музыка - Л. Афанасьев. слова - Л. Куксо. 
﻿ *Птицы поют в сосняке придорожном,*
В ясное небо подолгу смотрю.
Жить на Земле и не петь невозможно, -
Это я точно тебе говорю.
Жить на Земле и не петь невозможно, -
Это я точно тебе говорю. 
Надо б друзей выбирать осторожно,
Но без опаски им сердце дарю.
Жить на Земле без друзей невозможно, -
Это я точно тебе говорю.
Жить на Земле без друзей невозможно, -
Это я точно тебе говорю. 
Сотни ночей ты провел бы тревожно,
Лишь бы с любимою встретить зарю.
Жить на Земле без любви невозможно, -
Это я точно тебе говорю.
Жить на Земле без любви невозможно, -
Это я точно тебе говорю.

----------


## Lampada

*Ирина Бржевская   Васильки*  Автор текста (слов):  Халецький Я. 
Композитор (музыка):  Аедоницкий П.  
Разбрелись возле тихой реки
Васильки, васильки, васильки.
Словно песни без слов,
Говорят с нами вновь
Голубые огни васильков…
Словно песни без слов,
Говорят с нами вновь
Голубые огни васильков…  Я иду по раздольным лугам
К василькам, василькам, василькам.
И куда ни взгляни,
В эти тёплые дни
Улыбаются людям они!
И куда ни взгляни,
В эти тёплые дни
Улыбаются людям они!  Для меня нет красивей цветов
Васильков, васильков, васильков.
Потому что в глазах
Для меня дорогих,
Вижу свет васильков полевых… Потому что в глазах
Для меня дорогих,
Вижу свет васильков полевых…

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ViN_Za86a7Q      *Валерий Золотухин  
В ответ на твой обман...*Муз. Н.Богословский, сл.М.Танич кинофильм "Берега"  А пароход кричит- ау!,  Дымок по ветру стелется,  А та, которую зову, а та, которую зову,  Решиться не осмелится.   А я в ответ на твой обман Найду ещё кудрявее,  А наш роман и не роман, А так, одно заглавие.   А мне чего-то кажется,  Что вот погромче крикнется,  И вдруг она отважится,  И вдруг она отважится,  И вдруг она откликнется!   А я в ответ на твой обман  Найду ещё кудрявее,  А наш роман и не роман,  А так, одно заглавие.   И сердце тихо мается  Ни встречей, ни разлукою,  А те, что откликаются,  А те, что откликаются,  Не те, кому аукаю.   А я в ответ на твой обман  Найду ещё кудрявее,  А наш роман и не роман,  А так, одно заглавие.

----------


## Lampada

*Тамара Синявская 
 "Я - Земля".*   Музыка: В. Мурадели Слова: Е. Долматовский  На душе и легко, и тревожно,
Мы достигли чудесной поры:
Невозможное стало возможным,
Нам открылись иные миры.
Только б мы их пределов достич не смогли,
Если б сердцем не слышали голос вдали: 
Припев:
"Я - Земля!
Я своих провожаю питомцев,
Сыновей,
Дочерей,
Долетайте до самого Солнца
И домой возвращайтесь скорей!"
Долетим мы до самого Солнца
И домой возвратимся скорей! 
Покидаем мы Землю родную,
Для того, чтоб до звёзд и планет
Довести нашу правду земную
И земной наш поклон и привет,
Для того, чтобы всюду победно звучал
Чистый голос любви, долгожданный сигнал: 
Припев. 
Далеки, высоки наши цели,
С нами вместе на звёздном пути
Те, что жизни своей не жалели
И Земле помогли расцвести.
Пусть победно звучит и для них, и для нас
Командирский приказ, материнский наказ: 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

*Леонид КОСТРИЦА*     *На Волге широкой (Сормовская лирическая)* 
Музыка: Борис Мокроусов 
Слова: Е.Долматовский    На Волге широкой, на cтрелке далёкой 
Гудками кого-то зовёт пароход. 
Под городом Горьким, где ясные зорьки | 
В рабочем посёлке подруга живёт. | 2 раза  
В рубашке нарядной к своей ненаглядной 
Пришёл объясниться хороший дружок: 
Вчера говорила - навек полюбила, | 
А нынче не вышла в назначенный срок. | 2 раза 
Свиданье забыто, над книгой раскрытой 
Склонилась подруга в окне золотом. 
До утренней смены, до первой сирены | 
Шуршат осторожно шаги под окном. | 2 раза  
Ой, летние ночки, буксиров гудочки... 
Волнуется парень и хочет уйти. 
Но девушки краше, чем в Сормове нашем, | 
Ему никогда и нигде не найти. | 2 раза  
А утром у входа родного завода 
Влюблённому девушка встретится вновь 
И скажет: "Немало я книжек читала, | 
Но нет еще книжки про нашу любовь". |2 раза  
На Волге широкой, на cтрелке далекой 
Гудками кого-то зовёт пароход. 
Под городом Горьким, где ясные зорьки | 
В рабочем поселке подруга живёт. | 2 раза    
1951

----------


## Lampada

*Леонид Кострица 
 Мама*  Помнишь, мама моя, как девчонку чужую  Я привёл к тебе в дочки, тебя не спросив,  Строго глянула ты на жену молодую  И заплакала вдруг, нас поздравить забыв,  Нас поздравить забыв.   Я её согревал и теплом, и заботой,  Не тебя, а её я хозяйкою звал.  Я её целовал, уходя на работу,  А тебя, как всегда, целовать забывал,  Целовать забывал.   Если ссорились мы - ты её защищала,  Упрекала меня, что неправ я во всём,  Наш семейный покой, как могла, сохраняла,  Как всегда позабыв о покое своём,  О покое своём.   Может быть, мы бы с ней и расстались, не знаю,  Только руки твои ту беду отвели.  Так спасибо ж тебе, что хранишь ты, родная,  То, что с нею вдвоём мы б сберечь не смогли,  Мы б сберечь не смогли.

----------


## Lampada

http://kkre-4.narod.ru/garkovski/l_v.mp3   Поёт* Леонид Кострица*    *В парке старинном... * В.Винников и В.Крахт        В парке старинном деревья шумят листвой.
Белое платье мелькнуло во тьме ночной.
Я бегу, я лечу в нетерпеньи навстречу -
Моя белокрылая, милая-милая,
Вновь ты со мной! 
Бурные волны вальса, как весенний прибой, раздались вдалеке.
Руку твою, как счастье, осторожно зажал я в руке.
Слышала ты, как ветер за меня прошептал: Я люблю! Навсегда…
Голос мне твой ответил тише ветра весеннего: Да! 
Много дней пронеслось. Много лет с той поры пролетело.
Я давно уж не тот, ты не девочка в платьице белом.
У меня на висках седина и твоя голова поседела.
Унеслись навсегда первых встреч золотые года.
Эти года! 
В парке старинном под ветром звенят кусты,
В темных аллеях луна серебрит цветы.
Всюду пары, лишь я одинок в этот вечер.
Грущу в ожидании часа свидания.
Где ты? Где ты?

----------


## Lampada

*ГЛАВНОЕ, РЕБЯТА... 
 Ума Турман 
текст LYRICS*

----------


## Lampada

http://mokrousow.narod.ru/hv9.mp3  Поёт* Анатолий Королёв*  
Автор текста:   Алымов С. 
Композитор:  Мокроусов Б.    *Хороши весной в саду цветочки*,
Еще лучше девушки весной.
Встретишь вечерочком
Милую в садочке -
Сразу жизнь становится иной. 
Мое счастье где-то недалечко,
Подойду да постучу в окно.
Выйди на крылечко
Ты, мое сердечко,
Без тебя тоскую я давно. 
В нашей жизни всякое бывает,
Набегает с тучами гроза.
Туча уплывает,
Ветер утихает,
И опять синеют небеса. 
Хороши весной в саду цветочки,
Еще лучше девушки весной.
Встретишь вечерочком
Милую в садочке -
Сразу жизнь становится иной.

----------


## Lampada

*Анатолий Королёв 
Любовь и Поклонная гора*Я иду к тебе влюбленный,
Улыбнись мне, сделай милость.
Но горою ты Поклонной
От меня отгородилась.
И с волнением шагаю
Я всегда на склон твой южный,
Потому, что, дорогая,
Мне тебя увидеть нужно. 
Припев:
Бывает грустно мне порой.
Не зря гласит пословица:
«Гора с горой, гора с горой,
Гора с горой не сходится,
Не сходится, не сходится!» 
Дом твой новый под горою,
Только это, как не странно,
Мне гора твоя, не скрою,
Грозным кажется вулканом.
Я иду и мне обидно,
И наполнен грустью вечер
За горою мне не видно
Горизонтов нашей встречи. 
Припев:
Бывает грустно мне порой.
Не зря гласит пословица:
«Гора с горой, гора с горой,
Гора с горой не сходится,
Не сходится, не сходится!» 
Планы я на счастье строю
И скажу определенно -
Счастье ждет не за горою,
А тем более Поклонной.
Это счастье встречу скоро,
Есть на то свои причины.
Потому, что даже горы,
Даже горы можно сдвинуть. 
Припев:
Весенней солнечной порой
Изменится пословица:
«Гора с горой, гора с горой,
Гора с горою сходятся,
Сходятся, сходятся!» 
Припев:
Весенней солнечной порой
Изменится пословица:
«Гора с горой, гора с горой,
Гора с горою сходятся,
Сходятся, сходятся,
Сходятся, сходятся!»

----------


## Lampada

http://a-ostrovskyi.narod.ru/gz2.mp3  
Поёт Анатолий Королёв    *Голос Земли* 
Музыка: А.Островский  
Слова: Л.Ошанин   Небо, небо, небо, небо,небо,
Тучами укрой родную землю,
Чтобы демон смерти не прорвался
В этот мир! 
Припев:
Все народы, все люди,
Все, кто верит и любит,
/Все, в ком совесть жива,
К вам мои слова!-2р./ 
Море, море, море, море, море,
Бурей, бурей, бурей разгуляйся!
Пусть в пучине сгинет демон злобы
Навсегда! 
Припев. 
Люди, люди, люди, люди, люди,
Всюду, всюду, всюду, в каждом доме -
Повторяйте, люди, как молитву,
Мой призыв! 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

Владимир Нечаев   *Дорога, дорога* 
муз.В.Соловьев-Седой 
сл. А.Фатьянов 
Оглянется каждый прохожий,
Увидев твой взгляд озорной.
Ты в ситцевом платье похожа
На яркий цветок полевой. 
Дорога, дорога
Нас в дальние дали зовет.
Быть может, до счастья осталось немного,
Быть может, один поворот. 
Глаза твои искрятся смехом,
Но мимо проходит мой путь.
Быть может, я счастье проехал
И надо назад повернуть? 
Дорога, дорога
Нас в дальние дали зовет.
Быть может, до счастья осталось немного,
Быть может, один поворот. 
Метели, что ломятся в дверцы,
С дороги меня не собьют.
Мне только бы к милому сердцу
Найти поточнее маршрут. 
   Дорога, дорога
   Нас в дальние дали зовет.
   Быть может, до счастья
            осталось немного,
   Быть может, один поворот

----------


## Lampada

*Сергей Захаров*   *Три белых коня* 
Музыка: Крылатов Е.
Слова: Дербенёв Л. 
Остыли реки, и земля остыла,
И чуть нахохлились дома.
Это в городе тепло и сыро,
Это в городе тепло и сыро,
А за городом зима, зима, зима. 
И уносят меня, и уносят меня
В звенящую снежную даль
Три белых коня, эх, три белых коня -
Декабрь, январь и февраль. 
И уносят меня, и уносят меня
В звенящую снежную даль
Три белых коня, эх, три белых коня -
Декабрь, январь и февраль. 
Зима раскрыла снежные объятья,
И до весны всё дремлет тут,
Только ёлки в треугольных платьях,
Только ёлки в треугольных платьях
Мне навстречу всё бегут, бегут, бегут. 
И уносят меня, и уносят меня
В звенящую снежную даль
Три белых коня, эх, три белых коня -
Декабрь, январь и февраль. 
И уносят меня, и уносят меня
В звенящую снежную даль
Три белых коня, эх, три белых коня -
Декабрь, январь и февраль. 
Остыли реки, и земля остыла,
Но я мороза не боюсь,
Это в городе мне грустно было,
Это в городе мне грустно было,
А за городом смеюсь, смеюсь, смеюсь. 
И уносят меня, и уносят меня
В звенящую снежную даль
Три белых коня, эх, три белых коня -
Декабрь, январь и февраль. 
И уносят меня, и уносят меня
В звенящую снежную даль
Три белых коня, эх, три белых коня -
Декабрь, январь и февраль.

----------


## Lampada

Сергей Захаров  
Что так сердце, что так сердце растревожено,
Словно ветром тронуло струну,
О любви немало песен сложено,
Я спою тебе, спою еще одну.
О любви немало песен сложено,
Я спою тебе, спою еще одну. 
По дорожкам, где не раз ходили оба мы,
Я брожу, мечтая и любя,
Даже солнце светит по-особому
С той минуты, как увидел я тебя.
Даже солнце светит по-особому
С той минуты, как увидел я тебя. 
Через горы я пройду дорогой смелою,
Поднимусь на крыльях в синеву,
И отныне все, что я не сделаю,
Светлым именем твоим я назову.
И отныне все, что я не сделаю,
Светлым именем твоим я назову. 
Все преграды я могу пройти без робости,
В спор вступлю с невзгодою любой,
Укажи мне только лишь на глобусе,
Место скорого свидания с тобой.
Укажи мне только лишь на глобусе,
Место скорого свидания с тобой. 
Посажу я на земле сады весенние,
Зашумят они по всей стране,
А когда придет пора цветения,
Пусть они тебе расскажут(напомнят) обо мне.
А когда придет пора цветения,
Пусть они тебе расскажут(напомнят) обо мне.

----------


## Lampada

Любовь к тебе
Проходят годы, отнимая и даря,
То — через сердце напрямик, то — стороной,
И не закрыть листкам календаря
Любовь, пришедшую ко мне той весной. 
Все изменилось — и мечты, и времена.
Все изменилось — мой аул и шар земной.
Все изменилось. Неизменна лишь одна
Любовь, пришедшая ко мне той весной. 
Куда вас буря унесла, мои друзья?
Еще недавно пировали вы со мной.
Теперь единственного друга вижу я —
Любовь, пришедшую ко мне той весной. 
Что ж, покорюсь я наступающим годам,
Отдам им все — блеск дня и свет ночной.
Лишь одного я — пусть не просят!— не отдам:
Любовь, пришедшую ко мне той весной.

----------


## Lampada

Полем, вдоль берега крутого, мимо хат 
В серой шинели рядового шёл солдат. 
Шёл солдат, преград не зная, 
Шёл солдат, друзей теряя, 
Часто бывало, шёл без привала, 
Шёл вперед солдат. 
Шёл он ночами грозовыми, в дождь и град, 
Песню с друзьями фронтовыми пел солдат. 
Пел солдат, глотая слёзы, 
Пел про русские берёзы, 
Про карие очи, про дом свой отчий 
Пел в пути солдат. 
Словно прирос к плечу солдата автомат, 
Всюду врагов своих заклятых бил солдат. 
Бил солдат их под Смоленском,
Бил солдат в посёлке энском, 
Глаз не смыкая, пуль не считая, 
Бил врагов солдат. 
Полем, вдоль берега крутого, мимо хат 
В серой шинели рядового шёл солдат. 
Шёл солдат-слуга Отчизны, 
Шёл солдат во имя жизни, 
Землю спасая, смерть презирая, 
Шёл вперёд солдат.

----------


## Lampada

Сергей Захаров 
Кружил нас молодости ветер,
Вас просто не было тогда,
Вас просто не было на свете.
Немало верст за мной легло,
За мной дороги и тревоги.
И вдруг по-девичьи светло
Вы появились на пороге. 
Мои виски уже в снегу,
А сердца снег еще не тронул.
И я Вам жизнь отдать могу,
Но у нее свои законы.
Останусь я от Вас вдали,
Ведь с осенью не дружат весны.
Зачем Вы лето обошли?
Ко мне пришли Вы слишком поздно. 
И я узнал Ваш взгляд живой,
В нем ослепительное пламя.
Ваш чистый взгляд, Ваш взгляд такой,
Каким он снился мне годами.
В одно мгновенье я узнал
Дыханье счастья и печали,
Узнал, что Вас я столько ждал,
Узнал, что Вы меня не ждали. 
Мои виски уже в снегу,
А сердца снег еще не тронул.
И я Вам жизнь отдать могу,
Но у нее свои законы.
Останусь я от Вас вдали,
Ведь с осенью не дружат весны.
Зачем Вы лето обошли?
Ко мне пришли Вы слишком поздно.

----------


## Lampada

Сергей Захаров  
Погода резко изменилась.
Дожди над городом, дожди.
Я умоляю, сделай милость, –
Не уходи, не уходи. 
Припев:
И пусть над нами ветры злей,
И даже небо холодней,
Я знаю: бессмертно солнце,
Солнце любви твоей.
Спасибо тебе за солнце,
Солнце любви твоей. 
Уже снега. Уже морозы.
Душа земли обнажена.
Но у любви свои прогнозы.
Свое тепло. Своя весна. 
Припев 
Позёмка тропки заметает.
Заря вечерняя бледней.
И даже звезды остывают
На склоне лет. На склоне дней. 
Припев
Погода резко изменилась.
Всё меньше преданных друзей...
И только нежность сохранилась
В душе твоей, в судьбе моей. 
Припев

----------


## Lampada

Поёт Майя Кристалинская  Листья прошлогодние 
Музыка Э. Колмановского,
слова М. Матусовского   
Ты спроси, отчего
Так грустна сегодня я - 
Листья жгут, листья жгут,
Листья прошлогодние. 
Вдоль дорог ветерок
Бродит неведимкою,
И сады, и сады
Пахнут горькой дымкою. 
Я гляжу на костры,
Обхожу бульвары я -
Пусть горят, пусть горят
Эти листья старые. 
Пусть сгорят заодно
В это утро раннее
И твои, и мои
Разочарования. 
Здесь от них ничего
Скоро не останется.
Лишь дымок, лишь дымок
Меж стволами тянется. 
И в саду стало вдруг
Чище и свободнее...
Листья жгут, листья жгут,
Листья прошлогодние.

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/y-9Qo9-wgGE   
Издалека долго
Течёт река Волга,
Течёт река Волга —
Конца и края нет.
Среди хлебов спелых,
Среди снегов белых
Течёт моя Волга,
А мне семнадцать лет. 
Сказала мать: «Бывает всё, сынок,
Быть может, ты устанешь от дорог.
Когда домой придёшь в конце пути,
Свои ладони в Волгу опусти». 
Издалека долго
Течёт река Волга,
Течёт река Волга —
Конца и края нет.
Среди хлебов спелых,
Среди снегов белых
Течёт моя Волга,
А мне уж тридцать лет. 
Тот первый взгляд и первый плеск весла —
Всё было, только речка унесла.
Я не грущу о той весне былой,
Взамен её твоя любовь со мной. 
Издалека долго
Течёт река Волга,
Течёт река Волга —
Конца и края нет.
Среди хлебов спелых,
Среди снегов белых
Гляжусь в тебя, Волга,
Седьмой десяток лет. 
Здесь мой причал и здесь мои друзья —
Всё, без чего на свете жить нельзя.
С далёких плёсов в звёздной тишине
Другой мальчишка подпевает мне: 
«Издалека долго
Течёт река Волга,
Течёт река Волга —
Конца и края нет.
Среди хлебов спелых,
Среди снегов белых
Течёт моя Волга,
А мне семнадцать лет."   
The River Volga Flows 
The river Volga flows
From far away,
The river Volga flows -
There is no end.
Among ripe crops,
Among a white snow
My Volga flows
And I am seventeen years old. 
The mother said: “All happens, son,
Perhaps, you will get tired of roads.
When you come back home at the end of a way,
Put your hands in Volga.” 
The river Volga flows
From far away,
The river Volga flows -
There is no end.
Among ripe crops,
Among a white snow
My Volga flows
And I am already thirty years old. 
That first look and first splash of an oar –
All has been but only the river brought it away.
I don't miss that past spring
Your love is in return with me. 
The river Volga flows
From far away,
The river Volga flows -
There is no end.
Among ripe crops,
Among a white snow
My Volga flows
And I am seventy years old. 
Here are my berth and my friends –
All what it's impossible to live in the world without.
From far reaches in a star silence
Another boy is joining me in a song: 
"The river Volga flows
From far away,
The river Volga flows -
There is no end.
Among ripe crops,
Among a white snow
My Volga flows
And I am seventeen years old."

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/8ibE9MnvH0o 
Джек Келлер и Хэнк Хантер 
Синий синий иней лёг на провода
В небе тёмно-синем синяя звезда
Только в небе, в небе тёмно-синем. 
Синий поезд мчится в дымке голубой
Не за синей птицей, еду за тобой
За тобою, как за синей птицей. 
Ищу я лишь её, мечту мою
И лишь она одна мне нужна
Ты ветер знаешь всё, ты скажешь где
Она, она, где она-а. 
Припев:
Синий синий иней
Синий синий иней
Синий синий иней
Синий синий иней
Синий синий иней
Синий синий у-у-у-у-у-у-у. 
Облака качнутся, уплывут назад
А мне бы окунуться в синие глаза
Оу-о, лишь в твои глаза мне окунуться. 
Синий синий иней лег на провода
В небе тёмно-синем синяя звезда
Только в небе, в небе тёмно-синем. 
Ищу я лишь её мечту мою
И лишь она одна мне нужна
Ты ветер знаешь всё, ты скажешь где
Она, она, где она-а. 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/ORV9TPeDf2c  
Сиреневый туман над нами проплывает
Над тамбуром горит полночная звезда
Кондуктор не спешит, кондуктор понимает,
Что с девушкою я прощаюсь навсегда 
Ты смотришь мне в глаза и руку пожимаешь -
Уеду ль я на год, а может быть, на два
А может, навсегда ты друга потеряешь?
Ещё один звонок, и уезжаю я 
Последнее прощай с любимых губ слетает
В глазах твоих больших тревога и печаль
Ещё один звонок, и смолкнет шум вокзала,
И поезд улетит в сиреневую даль 
Я помню те слова, что ты мне прошептала
Улыбку милых глаз, ресниц твоих полёт
Ещё один звонок, и смолкнет шум вокзала
Ещё один звонок, и поезд отойдёт 
Ты предо мной стоишь и слёзы утираешь
Вернусь я через год, а может - через пять
Быть может, через год ты друга потеряешь,
А может, суждено нам встретиться опять

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/BBOc5yn07gk  
Я, словно бабочка к огню
Стремилась так неодолимо,
В любовь, волшебную страну,
Где назовут меня любимой. 
Где бесподобен день любой,
Где не страшилась я б ненастья.
Прекрасная страна - любовь,
Страна любовь,
Ведь только в ней бывает счастье. 
Пришли иные времена,
Тебя то нет, то лжёшь не морщась,
Я поняла, любовь страна,
Где каждый человек притворщик. 
Моя беда, а не вина,
Что я наивности образчик.
Любовь - обманная страна,
Обманная страна,
И каждый житель в ней обманщик. 
Зачем я плачу пред тобой,
И улыбаюсь так некстати.
Неверная страна - любовь,
Там каждый человек - предатель. 
Но снова прорастёт трава,
Сквозь все преграды и напасти.
Любовь - весенняя страна,
Весенняя страна,
Ведь только в ней бывает счастье.

----------

